# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Kako vaši prijatelji reagiraju

## ronin

...na Rodu?
....na vaše stavove?
...na Rodine brošure?

Ja nažalost moram primjetiti:nezainteresirano.Nedavno sam saznala za trudnoću drage kolegice s posla i isprintala sam joj Rodinu brošuru o porodu i platnenim pelenama.
Bila je nezainteresirana,uzela je reda radi,imam osjećaj da ne bude ni pročitala.
Kad spomenem dojenje,maramu i sling ispadam dežurna čudakinja.

Pošto ja sebe ne mogu promijeniti,tj.ne znam šutjeti i klimati glavom na nebuloze,izgleda da ću morati promijeniti ljude s kojima se družim.Prijatelji se stječu cijeli život,jel tako?
Umorna sam od kompromisa.Od sada biram društvo sebi sličnih ljudi sa sličnim stavovima o odgoju djece,sve drugo me umara i nervira.
Što sam starija to imam sve manje živaca i volje provoditi svoje vrijeme na način koji mi zapravo ne odgovara.
I još kod mene u Jaski nema nijedna Roda.  :Sad:  

Kako je kod vas?Koliko ste vi uspješno spojili svoje stavove i svoj odnos sa širom okolinom?

----------


## tanja_b

> ...na Rodu?
> ....na vaše stavove?
> ...na Rodine brošure?
> 
> Ja nažalost moram primjetiti:nezainteresirano.


Ovako nekako.

----------


## ronin

Da,nažalost.  :Sad:  
Al ja to ne kužim?
Kad meni netko za koga znam da je imalo racionalan i normalan želi reći nešto novo,nešto što možda sama nisam znala,ja ću uvijek saslušati,zainteresirano.
Čovjek uči dok je živ.A ja se ponekad evo na primjer u svojoj zbornici,među nekolicinom svojih prijateljica osjećam ko totalni čudak,ko Pale sam na svijetu.  :Sad:

----------


## Angie75

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...na Rodu?
> ....na vaše stavove?
> ...na Rodine brošure?
> 
> Ja nažalost moram primjetiti:nezainteresirano.
> 
> ...


I kod mene. No ja svejedno printam i printam materijale, i ne odustajem od branjenja onog što smatram važnim.

----------


## Nina

To me vec duze muci. mm kaze da sam ja prekomplicirana,a ja nekako vjerujem da mora postojati neka mama koja bar u nekim stvarima slicno razmislja. 
Dok je ne nadem,guram kolica sama i jako sam usamljena.

Pokusala sam se druziti s "normalnim" mamama,ali ne ide...jednostavno zapne kod nekih stavova i ja ne mogu preko toga!
Zadnji primjer-nas par mama na kavi-3 su dale djeci kockicu cistog  secera uz rijeci-"bizi,idi se igrat s djecom".
Samo da bez brige mogu pit kavu.
 Mozda sam kriva jer ne pokusavam previse mijenjat/utjecat na neke takve stavove. Lakse mi je jednostavno otici. I vise se ne druzit  s takvima. 
Radije cu setat sama,nego da jos i Laura nauci jest secer kad se mami neda bavit s njom  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Roza

Kako reagiraju? Kako tko! 
Ponosna sam što sam dovela nekoliko roda u pridruženo članstvo, ponosna sam što su kolegice u firmi prešle na platnene uloške, ponosna sam što mi sad frendice dok sam ja na bolovanju stavljaju obavijesti o rodinoj rasprodaji po svojim kvartovima....
A ima i onih koji nisu zainteresirani...dok ih u jednom trenutku život ne prisili da se zainteresiraju - tu sad govorim o ljudima koji otkriju Rodu kad se suoče s problemom neplodnosti (nažalost). Kako ja ne skrivam svoju priču s neplodnosti, često mi se obrate ljudi za koje nisam ni sanjala da bi mogli imati takvih problema. I tad se zainteresiraju za Rodu.

A oni potpuno nezainteresirani - ah, sto ljudi sto ćudi. Nikad ne dijelim naše letke osim ako me netko ne pita - jednom sam to pokušala i završilo je katastrofom.

----------


## ronin

A ja valjda imam peh pa non stop nailazim na one nezainteresirane. :/ 
Da bar u svojoj okolini imam jednu osobu koja slično razmišlja bilo bi mi lakše.  :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Ja imam par prijateljica kojima je RODA ok. Neke nikad čule, kolege s posla ne ubrajam u svoje prijatelje   :Razz:  . Jednostavno su mi to radni kolege i više od toga nemamo. A to kaj oni misle me boli d...! A usotalom , sve se više družim s curama s foruma, tako da nekako sve slično razmiljšljamo i to mi je super  :D .
Ja sam ponosna što sam tu    :Kiss:  .
MM  me podražava i uvijek kad nekaj ne znamo kaže mi "Pa daj pitaj RODA-e." 
 :Grin:

----------


## koalica

Većinom kolutaju očima u stilu ti nisi normalna, daješ si ispirati mozak. I smeta me to, jer to su čiste predrasude. Zapravo nemaju pojma o čemu se radi.

----------


## Nice

Večina  ovako :shock: ili ovako  :Nope:  ili nikako, a moj odgovor na to je   :Raspa:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Ja njih ne "gnjavim" sa svojim stavovima ali ne dam da oni mene gnjave sa svojim - tko želi savjet i/ili mišljenje dobije ga,  druge "krive Drine" se ne trudim ispraviti...

----------


## Maja

Samo nabrzinu, u Jaski su dvije vrlo vrlo vrijedne rode.

----------


## ronin

Ja sam se s jednom poznanicom doslovce posvađala oko dojenja.
Inače sebe volim smatrati tolerantnom osobom i nikome ništa nikada ne namećem,ali se ne libim izreći što mislim jasno i glasno.
Uglavnom,prije nego što vam ispričam razgovor s njom ukratko evo moje storije oko dojenja:sa starijim djetetom nije uspjelo.Inače me priroda nije obdarila litrama mlijeka,dijete je bilo zahtjevno,imao je grčiće,plakao nakon dva gutljaja,patronažna savjetovala dohranu-i to je bilo to.S drugim sam bila pametnija i mjesec dana ga doslovce nisam skidala sa cike,navukao je mlijeko prema svojoj potrebi i sve pet.Dakle,moglo se,samo je trebalo upornosti.

I sad,vidim ja daje ta cura svojoj bebi od mjesec dana ono smeće od Hipa.Pitam ju kako to,a ona kaže da nije imala mlijeka.
Ja joj najdiplomatskijim mogućim načinom krenem govoriti kako je i kod mene bilo tako,ali sam ipak uspjela,bitno je držati dijete što više na prsima...a ona me prekine:da šta ćeš kad nismo sve tak divne i požrtvovne mame ko ti.To si pokupila od onih tvojih nabrijanih dojilja bolje rečeno postala si jedna od njih.
Naravno da sam se pokupila doma.
Ali ovako često završava neki moj pokušaj razgovora s nekim ljudima.  :Sad:

----------


## ronin

> Samo nabrzinu, u Jaski su dvije vrlo vrlo vrijedne rode.


Tko?????? :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Jesu li tu na forumu,da se povežem s njima?????
Zašto samo ja sama ko duh ostavljam letke kod doktora i u vrtiću?Hoću reći nisam primjetila da je još netko djelovao. :? 
Kako da dođem do njih?

----------


## jošmalo

> Da,nažalost.  
> Al ja to ne kužim?
> Kad meni netko za koga znam da je imalo racionalan i normalan želi reći nešto novo,nešto što možda sama nisam znala,ja ću uvijek saslušati,zainteresirano.
> Čovjek uči dok je živ.A ja se ponekad evo na primjer u svojoj zbornici,među nekolicinom svojih prijateljica osjećam ko totalni čudak,ko Pale sam na svijetu.


Da, i ja tako   :Sad:

----------


## Švedica

Ja sam se isto žalila ovdje na forumu po tom pitanju.
Primjetila sam da ljudi jednostavno nisu otvoreni za stvari koje nisu striktno u okviru "normalnog". Oni koji žele svoje životne odluke donašati na temelju informiranosti, potražit će ih sami, surfat će netom, nabavljati literaturu, pitati ljude za mišljenje i sl. Takvih u mojoj okolini gotovo da ne postoji, a o reakcijama bih mogla do preksutra...da šta mi treba tamo neka sekta da mi govori o dojenju, da je rodin forum prepun platnenih pelena ko da smo se vratili vremenskim strojem, pa i mi smo bili odvojeni u rodilištima od naših mama i ne dojeni pa kaj nam fali, pa ne treba ti AS dok je beba još jako mala, držiš je u krilu...
Na žalost, to su većinom ljudi iz mog svakodnevnog života. U početku me to jako uzrujavalo, ali ih više ne doživljavam, nit im se opravdavam i objašnjavam. Sad jako dobro znam s kim mogu o tome razgovarati a s kim ne. I točka!
 :Smile:

----------


## ana.m

> ...a ona me prekine:da šta ćeš kad nismo sve tak divne i požrtvovne mame ko ti.To si pokupila od onih tvojih nabrijanih dojilja bolje rečeno postala si jedna od njih.
> Naravno da sam se pokupila doma.


 :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .
Stvarno krajnje bezobrazan i ciničan odgovor.

----------


## ronin

E pa točno mi je tim riječima odgovorila.
Kad sam kasnije razmišljala o tome pitajući se otkud toliko zlobe došla sam do zaključka da je ona kroz dulje vrijeme akumulirala svoju ljutnju ili štoveć prema meni pa joj je ovo bilo samo izlika.
Šteta,bile smo frendice iz srednje.
Više nismo frendice.  :Sad:

----------


## Luna Rocco

Većina površno i negativno. Rodu doživljavaju kao totalno ekstremističku udrugu koja zagovara dojenje do škole i linčuje nedojilje, a najzanimljivije od svega je što ih je valjda 90% duboko uvjereno da se Roda bavi samo pitanjem dojenja. O Udruzi i njezinim postignućima znaju vrlo malo, ne zanima ih saznati više, ali tu i tamo pljucnu po njoj. 

Prvo mi je bilo žao, zatim sam se trudila objasniti neke stvari, a sad me baš briga. Neka misle što misle, to je njihovo pravo.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Eh, da, tu sam mislila na prijatelje koji nemaju veze s Rodom, uglavnom na cure s kojima sam se družila i prije trudnoće. No vezuje nas xy drugih stvari, pa me to ni ne smeta. Osim toga, velik dio ih niti nema djecu. 

No imam i nekoliko prijateljica koje su forumašice, par su i članice Udruge, tako da se ne osjećam nimalo usamljeno u svojim roditeljskim stavovima.  :Heart:

----------


## MGrubi

> O Udruzi i njezinim postignućima znaju vrlo malo, ne zanima ih saznati više, ali tu i tamo pljucnu po njoj. .


ovo mene i dalje izbacuje iz takta

----------


## mina

Kako tko, neki i sami tu i tamo škicaju Rodu...  :Yes:  

Uglavnom tko želi doći do ikakvih informacija sufa netom (skoro svi ga imaju) pa naleti na Rodu tak da kad je spomenem, svi a da, malo sam i ja tamo čitala...
I sa takvima se uglavnom nađem u puno stvari, imamo jako, jako slične stavove...

Ima onih koji su još nezainteresirani i za roditeljstvo i za sve ove teme i probleme tak da baš i ne raspravljamo jer si mislim da će i oni doći pameti kad odrastu...
Ako me tko što pita rado velim, uputim na Rodu, na literaturu, dam svoje isprintane tekstove, ako ne šutim, pokušavam ne upuštati se u svađu, blago reći svoj stav i poštivati tuđi.
Ipak svi misle da rade najbolje kako znaju, nijedan roditelj ne radi nešto s namjerom da nanese zlo djetetu...

Puno ovisi i kako sam raspoložena, jer nekad i ja potpuno nezainteresirano slušam njihove priče o misterioznom nestanku mlijeka, nezajedničkom spavanju, dohrani, hodalicama...

Pokušavam blago reći, ja to ne radim tako, ja imam drugačiji način odgoja, uvođenja dohrane, autosjedalicama itd. Ili moje dijete to još ne, ja nju ne učim tako...
Pa koga zanima popričamo bez svađe. Ja nisam svadljivi tip tako da radije zašutim, maknem se, sliježem ramenima, ako vidim da neću natjerati vodu na svoj mlin, tj. da ljudi neće promijeniti svoj stav zato što ja mislim da je moj bolji, ne idem u neke rasprave... Prijeđemo na neku drugu temu oko koje se slažemo, pričamo o poslu, vremenu- bilo što...

Mene oduvijek smatraju pomalo čudakinjom tako da im nije ništa novo da sam drugačija i u odgoju djece, nosanju u marami, obaveznom vezanju u autu itd...
Oni do kojih mi je baš jako, jako stalo prihvaćaju me takvom kakva jesam, poštuju moju slobodu da budem drugačija, oni koji  :shock:    :Rolling Eyes:   uglavnom i nisu neki do čijeg mi je mišljenja stalo. Pa kako njima moje priče na jedno uho uđu na drugo izađu, tako i meni njihove priče samo lijepo na drugo uho izađu van

Naravno ponekad sam jako tužna, ponekad me bole neke stvari i razmišljam kako bi mogla pomoći djetetu da mu roditelji postanu drugačiji, nekad ne razumijem kako neki roditelji mogu biti takvi, nekad mi se čini da neki ljudi ne zaslužuju imati djecu... ali brzo shvatim da se neki ljudi ne žele mijenjati, da ih ja ne mogu promijeniti i uvjeriti da bi bilo bolje da neke stvari rade drugačije
Ipak ne možeš nikog na silu natjerati na nešto samo zato što ti tako radiš i misliš da je bolje, ispravnije

----------


## jadranka605

u mojoj okolini na spominjanje RODE (jer većina moji priča počinje: "e znaš šta san pročitala na RODI") slijedi prevrtanje oćiju i uzdasi. 
Mislim, slušaju, ali na jedno uho ulazi - na drugo izlazi. Tu spadaju i mame.
E da, i nezaobilazan komentar...ajme ti i ta tvoja RODA...
Da, MOJA Roda...  :Heart:

----------


## tambek

I ja se ponekad osjecam kao Pale sam na svijetu,
ali duboko sam uvjerena da ce vrijeme pokazati svoje.
I doci na moje.  :Wink:

----------


## ronin

> Rodu doživljavaju kao totalno ekstremističku udrugu koja zagovara dojenje do škole i linčuje nedojilje,


Da,i ja sam primjetila da ljudi imaju taj stav,i to me žalosti.
Ništa nije dalje od istine,a opet,tako Rodu doživljavaju.
Moja najbliža okolina je toplo prihvatilla moje odušljevenje i spoznaje koje crpim iz portala i foruma.Uostalom,moji su roditelji i ne znajući bili(i još uvijek su )AP,u tom duhu su odgajali mene i sestru i ovo nije njima ništa novo.
MM je druga priča.Zamislite sve dijametralno suprotno od AP roditeljstva-batine,psovke,potiranje osobnosti,odnos prema djetetu kao prema manje vrijednom biću(moj je svekar mog muža nakon završenog 8.razreda poslao protiv njegove volje u sjemenište u Split da ga ne mora hraniti,teško su živjeli u to ratno vrijeme).Bojala sam se da će se njegovo teško djetinjstvo ispoljiti u nekim naučenim obrascima ponašanja prema djeci(ima dva mala brata pa sam se prije braka osvjedočila tome),no uz moj trud i konjske živce stvarno nije tako.
I tako je MM,poštujući mene i moje mišljenje i naprosto vjerujući mojim prosudbama,prihvatio Rodu kao standard i apsolutno mogu reći da je divan roditelj.Uspio je iskorijeniti iz sebe ono što je 25 godina slušao i gledao,a ja sam u velikoj mjeri zahvalna upravo Rodi.
Zašto?
Ma imala sam ja i prije to u sebi,ali Roda me usmjerila,pokazala mi put,oblikovala me u osobu,majku i suprugu kakva želim biti,zaokružila jedan cijeli mali lifestyle,mikrosvijet...moj svijet  :Heart:  ,pokazavši mi da ima još takvih ljudi  i da i te kako nisam jedina.
I samo da vam kažem da sam nedavno pucala od ponosa kada je Mm svojoj trudnoj sestri objašnjavao o dobrobiti platnenih pelena.  :Smile:  
Malo sam odužila i otišla OT(jer sam pričala ne o prijateljima već o obitelji)ali htjela sam vam objasniti kako je meni Roda,ta Roda koju mnogi smatraju isključivom netolerantnom sektom(nažalost) toliko promijenila život na bolje i oblikovala me na bolje u svakom smislu,da me utoliko više bole nezainteresirane i pomalo pljuvačke opaske moje šire okoline.
I malo sam trenutno usamljena,ali čini mi se da to neću još dugo biti.  :Love:

----------


## Ariana

Naša obitelj (mama, tata, svekiji) nas totalno podržava. Čini se da je moom mami žao što ona nije imala dovoljno informacija i podrške za ovako roditeljstvo kakvo mi provodimo, što je odustala od dojenja itd... a sada tek vidi da je to puno jadnostavnije nego se to njoj činilo. Neke prijateljice doje a bogami su morale izdržati moje tupljenje o dojenju kroz cijelu svoju trudnoću i moram reći, da su među manjinom dojećih žena (dojenje preko godinu ne smatraju produženim dojenjem nego dojenjem).  Sada imam sugovornica i u stvarnom tj. realnom svijetu. One koje se čude mom odgoju (nošenju, dojenju preko 3.g., ---ap odgoju) u biti ne žele čuti prednosti pa ni ne razgovaramo o tome. Na komentare ne odgovaram samo se zadovoljno smješkam.

----------


## BusyBee

Ja nemam bas toliko puno prijatelja koliko mi se cini iz vasih postova da vi imate, ali dijelim ih na PR i PPR (prije i poslije rode)   :Laughing:  

Ovi od ranije su duze vrijeme u mom zivotu i njihove su reakcije od "ignoriram njenu ekstentricnost/militantnost/ekstremizam" do "wow, kad ti sve to stignes", ali sve ih toleriram do neke granice.
Ovi poslije Rode - vecinom biram istomisljenike ili se druzim s Rodama jer za druge nemam energije, ni intelektualne ni emotivne jer su, u mom iskustvu, oni skloni provovijedati svoje stavove (zanimljivo, jer Rodi spocitavaju to isto, a od mene zaista ne dozivljavaju propovijedi) i nisu tolerantni.
Imamo nekoliko poznanika s cijom djecom se E druzi - ne pricamo o Rodi, osim ako me pitaju, ali vidim da ne razumiju moju potrebu za angazmanom u Rodi. Ali, to je njihov problem.

Sve kategorije ljudi, u neobaveznim razgovorima sazanju moje stavove, oni koje zanima vise, upecaju se i pitaju, drugi promijene temu i meni je to ok.
Ima jako puno njih koji su poceli malo drugacije razmisljati o nekim stvarima koje Roda zagovara i meni je to dovoljno... nisam u misiji preobracanja drugih.  :Smile: 

Roza, budi ponosna na svoje frendice koje ti uskoce pomoci kad ne mozes. .. ma sta pricam, znam da vec jesi.   :Heart:

----------


## Ana :-)

Većina ljudi me gleda kao da sam pala sa Marsa kada me vide da Davida ne puštam da plače, da mu dam cicu kada mu se jede (tu najčešće padne i pitanje ;"šta ti nije lakše na bočicu"), da se šetamo u marami.....a kada tek kažem da mu ne dajem čaja ili vode....ajme meni pa treba me na križ staviti   :Grin:  . Kada spomenem da David neće jesti junk(naravno da hoće ali ne često i ne da mu to bude navika) svi se čude jer naravno to sva djeca jedu.....i da ne nabrajam   :Grin:  

Za Rodu su neki čuli, a neki ne uglavnom nitko ništa ne komentira.

Meni je najbitnije da ljudi oko mene do kojih mi je stalo podržavaju moje mišljenje i moje stavove.....kao što i ja uvažavam tuđe

I naravno trudim se da je što više Roda u mojoj okolini....onda se osjećam "kao svoj na svome"   :Smile:

----------


## Loryblue

ja baš i ne propagiram RODU kao Rodu i njene stavove jer se sa dosta njih ne slažem.
ali sam ovdje jer mogu puno korisnih informacija dobit i pročitat bez obzira hoću li ih primjenit u svojoj praksi ili ne.
ona koja hoće/može/želi dojit svoje dite radit će to i bez i sa rodom. ona koja želi davat bočicu radit će to usprkos milijun roda. ona koja želi stavljat ditetu platnene pelene radit će to i bez rode.

ali najčešći komentari koji čujem na spomen RODA je: ne zamaraj me tim militantnim stavovima i glupostima; ne bi da su one izmislile sisu i dojenje; a sa kakvim smo se mi pelenama odgojili nego platnenim i matere nam kičmu slomile perući ih i peglajući; a šta fali svoj onoj dici koja su se odgojila na mliku u prahu i ostalim nadomjescima sisama i majčinu mlijeku; dobro je šta traže promjene u odnosu prema majkama; samo neka one zagovaraju bolji odnos poslodavca prema trudnicama.....

----------


## MGrubi

> Ma imala sam ja i prije to u sebi,ali Roda me usmjerila,pokazala mi put,oblikovala me u osobu,majku i suprugu kakva želim biti,zaokružila jedan cijeli mali lifestyle,mikrosvijet...moj svijet  ,pokazavši mi da ima još takvih ljudi  i da i te kako nisam jedina.


  :Love:  
potpisujem u potpunosti

----------


## anima

Nažalost, nezainteresirane su za Rodu kao i za sve o čemu počnem pričati a tiće se rode, ali baš me briga, što ću im ja. Mislim da su one na gubitku. Ono što me više smeta je opća neinformiranost o bebama, porodu, majčinstvu itd... Ponašaju se kao da sve znaju, ne sve, ali većina. Tako da ja uopće više ne razgovaram s njima o tome, Roda je samo moja!

----------


## bongica

dakle, i ja sam tu i tamo bojažljivo probala prosvijetliti ljude iz svoje okoline koje baš i ne smatram prijateljima, i kad sam naišla na negodovanje, odustala sam, uglavnom zato što sam shvatila da onaj koji želi svojoj djeci biti bolji nego su njemu njegovi roditelji bili, sam će naći put do informacija koje nudi RODA, a neke će i intuitivno provoditi u odgoju(AP parenting). ipak, još uvijek trpim povremene komentare vezane uz tradicionalni odgoj na koje ne reagiram, mislim si u sebi svoje 8) smeta me jedino kad iz ustiju mog muža proizađe dijametralno suprotni stav od mog  :Sad:  naročito tipa"nalupat ću te po guzici", onda tog trena ne mogu izdržati pa pred djecom-što ne ne bi smjela   :Evil or Very Mad:  kažem kog ćeš ti nalupati po guzici? itd... od ostalih sam odustala, i pred njih biserje ne bacam. ipak imam jednu prijateljicu koja se odselila jako daleko, oduvijek se razumijemo bez iznimke, ona ne čita rodu, a ima istovjetne stavove mojima...valjda slično okruženje(skupa smo odrasle) utječe na stvaranje sličnih stavova i prikupljanje informacija  :Love:

----------


## M&T

> ja baš i ne propagiram RODU kao Rodu i njene stavove jer se sa dosta njih ne slažem.
> ali sam ovdje jer mogu puno korisnih informacija dobit i pročitat bez obzira hoću li ih primjenit u svojoj praksi ili ne.
> ona koja hoće/može/želi dojit svoje dite radit će to i bez i sa rodom. ona koja želi davat bočicu radit će to usprkos milijun roda. ona koja želi stavljat ditetu platnene pelene radit će to i bez rode.
> 
> ali najčešći komentari koji čujem na spomen RODA je: ne zamaraj me tim militantnim stavovima i glupostima; ne bi da su one izmislile sisu i dojenje; a sa kakvim smo se mi pelenama odgojili nego platnenim i matere nam kičmu slomile perući ih i peglajući; a šta fali svoj onoj dici koja su se odgojila na mliku u prahu i ostalim nadomjescima sisama i majčinu mlijeku; dobro je šta traže promjene u odnosu prema majkama; samo neka one zagovaraju bolji odnos poslodavca prema trudnicama.....


potpisujem

----------


## željka

A zašto se nervirati zbog drugih? Mi možemo izreći svoje stavove i dati pravi savjet ali još uvijek nismo u mogućnosti nekome nešto na silu uliti u glavu. Mislim da se ne isplati živcirati ako sa određenom osobom nismo uspjeli ono što smo zamislili. Kad pogledam, ako od njih 10 barem jedna posluša (i napravi) ono što joj se pravo savjetuje mislim da sam postigla puno.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ne propagiram ništa, pa ni Rodu. Izričem svoje mišljenje i iskustvo, slušam druge, prihvaćam neke stvari od njih, neke ne. To može imati veze s Rodom, ali najčešće nema. Mislim da udruga radi neke dobre stvari, da su pomaknuli svojim akcijama neke stvari s mjesta, ali, s druge strane, ne mislim da ja sva mudrost i kvaliteta roditeljstva sadržana u Rodi.

----------


## martinaP

Kad mislim da je nekome potreban savjet, ne naglašavam Rodu, jer mi se čini da me onda unaprijed ne slušaju.

Moja okolina je uglavnom ravnodušna (jer ili imaju veliku djecu ili nemaju djece), samo jedan kolegica s posla ima malu bebu, i ona me često pita za savjet (pogotovo u početku kad dojenje nije išlo glatko kao sa prvom kćeri). 

Moja mama je u početku kolutala očima na spomen Rode (i ono što uz to ide - dojenje na zahtjev, zajedničko spavanje...), kao "razmazit ćeš ga", ali sad je skroz druga priča, i sve je to ok i normalno - vidi da mi je dijete sretno i zadovoljno, prasence moje malo   :Saint:  . I zamislite - jede i druge stvari osim cice (mislim da se ona najviše bojala da će isključivo dojiti do 3 godine   :Laughing:  ).

----------


## LeeLoo

...ja kome god mogu preporučim Rodu.Iako,priznajem...-dosta njih su do nje došli na manje lijep način-preko postova od Virgo..jer je u osmrtnici bio onaj njezin komentar o besmrtnosti i pisalo da je preuzeto sa www.roda.hr. ali-eto!  :Heart:

----------


## Anita-AZ

Kada je netko zainteresiran, ponudim znanje. Rode ne spominjem, jer bi to bilo nepotrebno etiketiranje nečega meni spontanog i prije nego je Udruga i osnovana. Ako razgovaramo o Udruzi i netko iskaže negativan stav, onda lijepo objasnim, nenametljivo, o njenim ciljevima i dosadašnjim postignućima i kome mogu zahvaliti za više porodiljne naknade  :Grin:  .

U principu meni nije bitno cijeli dan trkeljati po temama o djeci (bilo mi je s prvim djetetom), a odavno znam da se ljude ne može tako lako promjeniti, niti je to moja životna misija. Ponudim informacije, ako naletim na otvorenost, nastavim, ako ne - stanem i to je to.

No, doista me iznenadi kako postoji ta neka valna duljina na kojoj ljudi funkcioniraju i vidim da ako se slažemo u vezi jednog, najčešće se slažemo i u vezi drugog (roditeljstva) i to me uvijek jako razveseli. Takvima ni ne moram printati brošure... najčešće im je potrebno osvijestiti temu o autosjedalicama (tu kiksaju mnogi super roditelji), platnene pelene recimo spomenem, pokažem i ostalo je na njima, a ostalo (AP, dojenje...) im je urođeno kao i meni. Kao da je to neka (nemojte me na lomaču) neka razina otvorenosti srca po kojoj smo se i onako pronašli i svidjeli jedni drugima i jasno je da s takvim srcem odgajaš na određen način, a ne na neki drugi.

----------


## bauba

Malo sam začuđena i tužna što postoji toliko vaših poznanika negativnih stavova o Udruzi Roda (čitam i ne vjerujem) jer još nisam doživjela da meni netko nešto takvo kaže. Uglavnom svi koji prosurfaju i pogledaju koji prilog kažu nešto pozitivno, tko nije čuo za Rodu pa mu ja budem prvi glas, super.   :D
Tekstovi na portalu su izvrsni, forum odlično organiziran: pametnom čovjeku dosta da shvati o čemu se tu radi. 
No dobro, postojao je jedan komentar jednog mužjaka _kako su "rode" malo dosadne i fanatične_ ali čim je rekao zašto to misli i sam je shvatio da to i nije neki argument.   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

> Ne propagiram ništa, pa ni Rodu. Izričem svoje mišljenje i iskustvo, slušam druge, prihvaćam neke stvari od njih, neke ne. To može imati veze s Rodom, ali najčešće nema. Mislim da udruga radi neke dobre stvari, da su pomaknuli svojim akcijama neke stvari s mjesta, ali, s druge strane, ne mislim da ja sva mudrost i kvaliteta roditeljstva sadržana u Rodi.


potpisujem od rijeci do rijeci. i prije rode i poslije rode ce biti neka druga roda   :Grin:  




> Većina površno i negativno. Rodu doživljavaju kao totalno ekstremističku udrugu koja zagovara dojenje do škole i linčuje nedojilje, a najzanimljivije od svega je što ih je valjda 90% duboko uvjereno da se Roda bavi samo pitanjem dojenja. O Udruzi i njezinim postignućima znaju vrlo malo


da sam clanica rode, meni bi ovakve izjave dale za misliti... ne bih nazvala ignorante onima koji tako misle, nego bih se zapitala a zasto toliko ljudi o meni dragoj udruzi, ciji sam clan, imaju tako pogresnu sliku? 

prije nekoliko mjeseci sam imala priliku popiti kavicu s dalekom poznanicom i slucajno je dosao red na rode (neka njena frendica je upravo rodila). krenule je bujica predrasuda, a posto ja predrasude ne volim (bilo protiv homoseksualaca, feministkinja ili roda   :Grin:  ) morala sam joj odgovoriti da rode itekako obavljaju bitan posao u ovoj nasoj hr (osim sto doje djecu do njihovog puberteta.   :Grin: ), i da covjek ponekad mora biti malo "_militantan_" kad se bori za pravu stvar. 

imam nekoliko prijateljica koje uopce ne zive u "filmu" u kojem ja zivim, pocev od toga da uopce ne koriste internet, a kamo li forume da si priskrbe neka znanja, ne zanima ih politika i drustvena dogadjanja, neke zive u inozemstvu... neke od njih imaju potpuno drugacije nacin odgoja djece, a i zivota... ne mislim da bi se prijateljstvo trebalo prekidati iz razloga sto imamo razlicita misljenja o koristenju adaptiranog il platnenih pelena. 

i da, sto sam starija, to sam tolerantnija... prihvacam da ima ljudi razlicitih stavova, bilo po pitanju odgoja, stila zivota, politike, vjere i sl...

----------


## mamma Juanita

MC, dobro je osluškivat bilo javnosti, ali nije mu se dobro apsolutno dodvoravat.
nismo mi političari nego aktivistice  :Wink: , nama je zadatak da dižemo prašinu, a to jer normalno da se svakome ne sviđa.

evo jedan u rodi omiljen citat:

_Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has. 
Margaret Mead_ 

a ima i ona naša "za dobrim konjem se prašina diže..."

----------


## mamma Juanita

moram se malo nadopunit



> nama je zadatak da dižemo prašinu


...i da informiramo i educiramo, ofkorz  :Wink:

----------


## tatek

Ne sjecam se da sam od ljudi u krugu u kojem se krecem (sira obitelj, prijatelji, posao) cuo neku losu rijec o Rodi kao udruzi. Neki su ravnodusni, neki podrzavaju stavove udruge, a neki bogami i sudjeluju u aktivnostima ili se makar javljaju na forum.
Sto se stvari tipa produzeno dojenje, platnene pelene, razni manje poznati oblici odgoja (tipa Juul i sl.) i slicno tice, ja ih ne poistuvjecujem sa Rodom iako je ovdje naravno najveca koncentracija pobornika gore navedenih.   :Grin:   Reakcije ljudi u nasem krugu su uglavnom "OK, ali mi imamo svoj put" i to mi je OK, jer bi se velika vecina njih ipak, usprkos tim rijecima, mogla uklopiti u profil prosjecnog clana ovog foruma. Tu i tamo netko zagundja radi nasih stavova ili nacina odgoja (recimo, bake ili deda), no i oni su se pomirili sa nasim izborom i ne mijesaju se puno niti ne komentiraju to sto i kako radimo.

----------


## BusyBee

> ...na Rodu? 
> ....na vaše stavove? 
> ...na Rodine brošure?


Odgovarala sam na prvo i trece, jerbo sam sva u Rodinim akcijama ovih dana. Ali, kako sam u Rodi od pocetka, Rodini stavovi su (vecinom) i moji.  :Smile: 

Ne zabrinjava me negativan stav nekih pojedinaca/dijela javnosti o nasem radu. Uvijek ce biti ljudi (i to vecine) koji se bolje osjecaju dok se nista ne talasa, koji se groze preuzimanja odgvornosti za x stvari na sebe i koji su, u krajnjem slucaju, nauceni prepustiti odluku i odgovornost za nju, nekom drugom (lijecniku, odgajatelju, ucitelju, drustvu).
U obzir uzimam povratne reakcije o nacinima na koji do neceg zelimo doci, a zabrinjava me jedino sto dosta ljudi ne zna ili ne zeli cuti cime se bave NGO pa i Roda. To govori o razini razvijenosti drustva.

Rodu spominjem samo ako me netko direktno pita.

----------


## vertex

> Ne zabrinjava me negativan stav nekih pojedinaca/dijela javnosti o nasem radu. Uvijek ce biti ljudi (i to vecine) koji se bolje osjecaju dok se nista ne talasa, koji se groze preuzimanja odgvornosti za x stvari na sebe i koji su, u krajnjem slucaju, nauceni prepustiti odluku i odgovornost za nju, nekom drugom (lijecniku, odgajatelju, ucitelju, drustvu).


Već sam razmišljala kako nešto reći o onome što je gore napisala mc, ali kako je to pomalo osjetljivo pitanje, nije mi se, iskreno, dalo. Ali eto, uz njenu pomoć...
Dakle, imam nekoliko jako dobrih prijateljica koje ni po čemu ne spadaju u gornji opis, a ipak nemaju osobito pozitivan stav o Rodi. Ja osobno imam puno pozitivniji stav otkako sam na forumu, a počela sam s time da mi malo idete na živce (ne previše, ali mrvicu da). 
O tome biste ipak možda trebale razmisliti, jer smo mi sve mame kojima je dojenje bilo jako važno i koje smo relativno dugo dojile (relativno za Rodu, za ostali svijet jako dugo), kojima nikad nije uopće bila upitna potreba korištenja autosjedalice, koje "ne po guzi" provodimo jer nam je to normalno i bez da nas netko u to posebno uvjerava, koje itekako razmišljamo, čitamo i razgovaramo o roditeljstvu i spremne smo učiti i širiti poglede na svijet.

----------


## tatek

Kad vec diskutiramo ...

... ono na cemu bi Roda, bar po meni, mogla ostaviti najveci trag u HR (a mozda i sire, obzirom da na Forumu ima i dosta clanova iz susjednih drzava, a i sire) je sirenje informacija o  onome o cemu se inace, medju "prosjecnim" hrvatima ne razmislja puno: auto sjedalice, produzeno dojenje, platnene pelene, marame itd. Informacije se sire i letcima i jumbo plakatima i clancima u novinama i osobnim primjerom  (tipa djeca u maramama i platnenim pelenama ili pak dojenje na rasprodajama), a jako daleko dopiru i informacije s ovog foruma. Mislim da je vec sad dosta postignuto, ali, naravno, uvijek treba stremiti dalje i dalje.

Medju nasim prijateljima i blizim poznanicima nema ni jednih cija se djeca ne voze 100% vremena u auto sjedalici ... no, zato vozeci se gradom vidim jos uvijek da u 2 od 3 auta djeca slobodno hopsu po zadnjim sjedalima ili, ne daj boze, sjede naprijed (ukljucivsi i djecu nasih susjeda).
Kod vecine nasih prijatelja i poznanika su djeca bila dojen abarem 6 mjeseci, a cesto i duze. Isto tako, neki od njih (istina, ne mnogi) su upotrebljavali i platnene pelene. Neki, i to sve vise njih, rado citaju knjige koje se isto promoviraju na forumu i u udruzi ... 

E sad, to sto je ocito zazivjelo medju nekakvom obrazovanijom populacijom (bez uvrede prema svima drugima!) bi trebalo prosiriti i dalje i to je sad vec sire pitanje, od toga kako to takticno uciniti bez da se (neki) roditelji nadju uvrijedjeni odnosno da misle da se to namece bez veze pa do toga da nema puno smisla nasiroko promovirati platnene pelene i marame kad ih neupucenom uopce nije lako pronaci bez cackanja po ovom forumu ili slucajnog nailazenja na doticne na webu ili rodinoj rasprodaji ...

Ono sto sam u stvari htio reci je da koliko god se nama ovdje cinilo da su ljudi (javnost) upoznati sa stavovima koje zastupa udruga i vecina roditelja ovdje, mislim da tome nije tako i da tek treba sve te cinjenice i preporuke prenijeti gradjaninu nasem prosjecnom, mamama (i ponekom tati) vulgaris, kako bi ih razumjeli i vidjeli da je to dobro za njih i njihovu djecu. Ovako se uglavnom sve nesto pomalo prica, ljudi koji za to cuju slucajno se obicno pobune jer je to protiv uvrijezenih stavova i obicaja (a jos zahtijeva i povecani angazman roditelja, od kupovine sjedalica pa do pranja pelena) i eto otpora.

Ali, smatram da se krenulo dobrim putem i da su rezultati definitivno vidljivi.   :Smile:

----------


## Tiwi

Oduvijek imam stav da velike stvari ne mijenjaju ljudi koji se sa svime ili s vecinom slazu niti oni koji su zapravo svime relativno zadovoljni. A ako je za promjene vazno imati grupu ljudi koja od ostalih odudara, onda mislim da je Roda pun pogodak. Onda kad ce svi reci da je Roda super, kad ce zene veseliti odlasku u rodiliste i odlaziti kuci jednako tako vesele, bez zalosnih prica kojih je sad puno previse, onda kad ce svima biti normalno da covjek kad je mali sisa mlijeko svoje mame, onda kad ce ljudi prestati mlatiti djecu, zmiriti nad nepravdom ili losim uvjetima za djecu, onda kad ce vecina djece biti vozena u pravilno montiranim autosjedalicama, privezana i sigurna , i tako dalje.. tada Roda mozda nece vise biti ekstremna niti potrebna. Ili ipak, hoce, samo cemo naci neke nove teme, neke nove borbe a doci ce i nove rode. Ma vazno je da se stvari micu. 

Mene nitko ne gnjavi glupim komentarima niti primjedbama. Ne znam, valjda ostavljam takav dojam, pa mi ili govore iza ledja ili jednostavno postuju moj izbor.

A neki me pitaju za savjet, brosuru pa neki cak i upute kako do Rode, sto sve ima i sto se sve radi. 

Podrsku imam od onih koji su mi vazni - MM, roditelji, sestra, prijatelji s foruma i iz udruge i nekoliko starih promijenjenih i osvjezenih   :Wink:

----------


## Arwen

ja san apsolutno ka Pale sam na svijetu,u ovom mom malom mistu 
kad spomenem forum a kamoli Rodu me gledaju :shock:

----------


## tatek

> Oduvijek imam stav da velike stvari ne mijenjaju ljudi koji se sa svime ili s vecinom slazu niti oni koji su zapravo svime relativno zadovoljni.


Ovo je istina.
Kad jednog lijepog dana vise nece biti cudnih komentara tad ce Roda moci reci da je izvrsila zadatak (odnosno, preseliti svoje teziste na nesto drugo, tipa vrtici, skole ili slicno).
A dotad - ne zaboravite da i los glas doprinosi tome da se siri informacija.   :Grin:

----------


## Hannah

Meni je najvažnije da mm "voli" Rodu (da sada stvarno nije uputio niti jednu negativnu kritiku), a i moja mama često kaže "ajde pitaj na Rodi"   :Laughing:  Ma super! A u susjedstvu je jedna forumašica, buduća mama, tak' da ću konačno imati otići s nekim na kavu!! Već je kupila sling i platnenopelenašica je, a i dojit će!

----------


## vertex

Da ne bude zabune, ono o čemu sam ja pisala je prije svega PR, ne ulazim u Rodine ciljeve. Iz nekog razloga, ljudi koji su vam vrlo blizu u razmišljanjima, ne doživljavaju vas pozitivno, to je ono što sam ja imala prilike primijetiti. 
Je li to Rodi ok ili nije, je li to do vas ili nije, i je li ova moja primjedba (i od mc) uopće važna, na vama je da procjenite.

----------


## BusyBee

Ovaj topic koji se razvio u raspravu o Rodi, selimo na "o udruzi", ukoliko zelite raspravljati o tome kako vasa okolina reagira na vase roditeljske stavove, otvorimo novi topic.

----------


## Maslačkica

Joooj, ja nisam članica i ne pišem često postove ili odgovaram na njih (što mi je žao), ali sam jako često na forumu i čitam, čitam, čitam...isto tako i na portalu i ja sam jednostavno zaljubljena u Rodu i prirodu  :Wink:  Naročito zato što sam ja bila istog mišljenja kao i ove koje se neće družiti sa vama  :Wink:  i kolutala očima kada bih vidjela da dijete od 2 godine doji i imala stav da se mora odbiti od sise....
Naučena sam da se MORA raditi epiziotomija ako misliš da dijete izađe (!?) - to pomaže ženi, djetetu itd. Kada sam počela razmišljati o djetetu i slušala priče o rezanju, šivanju, bolovima poslije toga itd. nešto mi se nije slagalo - ipak je tijelo SAVRŠENSTVO za sebe koje nitko još uvijek nije otkrio do kraja. NIje mi bilo jasno zašto je onda rodnica takva da bi je netko morao rezati da dijete izađe? Nekako mi je to bilo jako čudno... 
Isto tako mi je bilo čudno da NITI jedna majka oko mene NEMA mlijeka??? A kako krava, magare, koza imaju??? :D :D :D (malo glupava usporedba, ali na istom principu i mi funkcioniramo)
I onda sam naišla na Rodu   :Heart:   i onda sam dojadila svima sa svojim tekstovima, pričama šta sam pročitala na Rodi itd. Čak me i mm upozorava da ne bih baš morala svakome soliti pamet i govoriti o dojenju, porodu itd. - Ali džabe, ja sam jednostavno ODUŠEVLJENA!!!! Možda mi je malo previše dojenje preko 3. godine...nekako su mi 2,5 taman...možda se i to promjeni... 
Ali zahvaljujem Rodi na naučenom i što me obrazovala i dala informacije za kojima sam tragala... zahvaljujem joj što postoji.... 
A onima koje okreću očima sada na moje šta pričam, neka....neće njihova djeca umrijeti na adaptiranom ili u jednokratnim pelenama...neće...svatko ima svoje, pa tako i moja jedna trudna prijateljica koja je već odredila da će dojiti do 6. mjeseca, a ja se pripremam da joj printam tekstove i na taj način probam promijeniti joj mišljenje... i nadam se da će osjetiti onaj neopisivi osjećaj pri dojenju koje sve majke opisuju... 
(i možda kupiti platnene pelene!!!!) :D

----------


## Sirius Black

Nemam prijatelja s djecom, ali po onome kaj vidim i čujem u okolini, kolegice s posla itd. baš i nema puno pristalica rode bar što se tiče odgoja. 
Ne da mi se nikom ni pričati da planiram kupiti platnene pelene za bebu jer bi me valjda gledali ko da sam pala s marsa.

Moja mama je zapamtila rode iz jedne latinice od prije nekoliko godina kao munjene babe koje si ne daju brijati dlake prije poroda. Ne znam točno o čemu se radilo, ali njoj je to od svega ostalo u sjećanju.   :Laughing:

----------


## mama courage

> Da ne bude zabune, ono o čemu sam ja pisala je prije svega PR, ne ulazim u Rodine ciljeve. Iz nekog razloga, ljudi koji su vam vrlo blizu u razmišljanjima, ne doživljavaju vas pozitivno, to je ono što sam ja imala prilike primijetiti. 
> Je li to Rodi ok ili nije, je li to do vas ili nije, i je li ova moja primjedba (i od mc) uopće važna, na vama je da procjenite.


tocno ovako bih i ja napisala. vertex, sve si rekla.   :Love:

----------


## MGrubi

dibar konj ima 100 mana, loš samo jednu

mislim da cilj Udruge nije pehar  "most popular"

----------


## Blazenka

Pravi frendovi, kojih je jako malo, pozitivno gledaju na Rodu. Nisam clanica, ali sam podupiruci clan preko jedne svoje poznanice  :Saint:  

ONi koji me znaju iz privatnog zivota, komentiraju za nju nist novo, stalna preispitivanja i filozofiranja, ali na dobar nacin.

One koje ne znam, njih niti ne pitam.

Sreca da Rode postoje, jer da, ne treba sutjeti. NItko ti nece pomoci, ako nije informiran, ako mu ti ne pruzis informaciju i ako ga na to konstantno ne podsjecas.

----------


## luci2

Ljudi moji sta se to dogada sa vecinom roditelja danas
citam vase komentare a i sama sam u takvoj situaciji i stvarno nemogu vjerovat
pa sta to sve nije prirodno urodeno kod svakog covjeka da za  svoje dijete zeli sve najbolje,strasno sam tuzna i razocarana a bome i ljuta jer imam puno primjera oko sebe i bas mi je zao te djecice(daleko od toga da sam ja savrsena ili bolja od njih)ali dajte malo poslusajte ljude koji znaju,procitajte nesto.. ma stvarno neznam sta bi rekla

mislim pa nemoraju svi koristit platnene pelene ali rade se strasne pogreske tipa-
strsenje djece sa psom,sa mrakom 
ili ako mami nedas ruku neko ce ju uzet
umakanje dude u secer i to ne jednom nego po cjeli dan djetetu od 4 mj-i to PAZI OVO pedijatrica rekla da moze 
strasno

pa udruga roda ili bilo kakva udruga toga tipa bi trebala bit nesto 
najnormalnije za svih
pa sta nismo svi na istoj strani

bitno mi je da je MM uz mene ali nije mi svejedno kad me neko blizak gleda kao vanzemaljca 
jer ja sam jedna obicna mama koja voli svoje djete najvise na svjetu

...a voli i RODU  :Kiss:

----------


## luci2

Ljudi moji sta se to dogada sa vecinom roditelja danas
citam vase komentare a i sama sam u takvoj situaciji i stvarno nemogu vjerovat
pa sta to sve nije prirodno urodeno kod svakog covjeka da za  svoje dijete zeli sve najbolje,strasno sam tuzna i razocarana a bome i ljuta jer imam puno primjera oko sebe i bas mi je zao te djecice(daleko od toga da sam ja savrsena ili bolja od njih)ali dajte malo poslusajte ljude koji znaju,procitajte nesto.. ma stvarno neznam sta bi rekla

mislim pa nemoraju svi koristit platnene pelene ali rade se strasne pogreske tipa-
strsenje djece sa psom,sa mrakom 
ili ako mami nedas ruku neko ce ju uzet
umakanje dude u secer i to ne jednom nego po cjeli dan djetetu od 4 mj-i to PAZI OVO pedijatrica rekla da moze 
strasno

pa udruga roda ili bilo kakva udruga toga tipa bi trebala bit nesto 
najnormalnije za svih
pa sta nismo svi na istoj strani

bitno mi je da je MM uz mene ali nije mi svejedno kad me neko blizak gleda kao vanzemaljca 
jer ja sam jedna obicna mama koja voli svoje djete najvise na svjetu

...a voli i RODU  :Kiss:

----------


## Deaedi

Ljudi s kojima komuniciram i druzim se, u pravilu, imaju dosta negativnu percepciju o Rodi. Velika vecina zna sta je to Udruga Roda, no vecina od tih misli da se Roda bavi samo propagiranjem dojenja. No, stavove Rode po tom pitanju  dozivljavaju ekstremnim, netolerantnim i pretjeranim. Vise cura je komentiralo onaj spot sa MV, gdje Maja kaze: Nije mi jasno kako neke zene ne doje (ili sl.). Zanimljivo mi je bilo da je ta primjedba ostala zapazena kao soljenje pameti, a izgubio se smisao i poruka spota. Nadalje, nakon izbijanja one afere oko pusenja i dojenja, takodjer sam cula podsmijehe i komentare na izbor MV. Mislim da je ta cijela situacija malo narusila ugled Udruge u siroj javnosti, odnosno, sigurno nije pomogla ni dojenju, a ni propagiranju Udruge.

Dosta mojih prijateljica i poznanica cita Forum. Iako se u vise vrucih rasprava naglasavalo od strane moderatora i admina da stavovi forumasa na Forumu nisu stavovi Udruge, vecina ih poistovjecuje. 

Neobicno mi je da Udruga nije zabrinuta negativnom percepcijom koju ima u javnosti. Zar ne bi htjela da je sira javnost dozivljava pozitivno, radje nego kao grupicu ekstremista? Osim toga, Udruga je od te sire javnosti (Grada Zagreba) i dobila svoj prostor, u kranjoj liniji i financiran novcima upravo te sire javnosti. Takodjer, Udruga se siroj javnosti (u koju spadaju i pravne osobe – sponzori za neke akcije), obraca za sponzorstva – pa kome ce biti u interesu da sponzorira akcije neke nepopularne Udruge?

Za kraj, da kazem svoje misljenje: da nemam dobro misljenje o Rodi, ne bi ovdje ni postala.

----------


## leonisa

moji frendovi (van rode) nisu roditelji pa ni nemaju neko misljenje.
ne razbijaju glavu s time.
ostale "nepristase" rode reagiraju tako kako reagiraju jer, moje vidjenje, misle da se napada njih i njihove postupke. misle ako se roda zalaze za iskljucivo dojenje prvih 6mj. a oni su davali djetetu caja da su losi roditelji i da su cinili lose pa je napad najbolja obrana. takodjer ako dijete od 7mj. jos ni ne puze ali se vozi u sjedalici okrenutoj u smijeru voznje misle da im solis pamet i sumnjas u roditeljsku ljubav ako spomenes uvjete koji su potrebni da bi se dijete vozilo u takvoj AS. ili, nedajboze, nasi roditelji koji nas nisu vozili uopce u AS i kako smo svi zivi i zdravi i koji su nam davai grah i spek sa 4mj. i kako je hodalica bila najbolji rijatelj majke i djeteta i kako ne razumiju kako se sve promijenilo. i kako je prije bilo normalno da otac vidi dijete kada dodje doma, ne prije, (no, opet, prije 25 godina moja mama je sa sekom iz petrove izasla 24h nakon poroda, otpustili je, a danas se moras boriti za to) i sta sada ocevi na porodu, to je ponizavajuce.....

sva sreca MM i moji roditelji su open minde ljudi i imam njihovu podrsku. ne slazu se uvijek i apsolutno sa svime ali znaju koliko je meni bitno pa to cijene.

a meni je samo to bitno.


btw- mislim da roda treba dati na glasnija zvona sta je sve ucinila jer ovako dobar dio misli da roda ima samo ekstremne aktivisticke akcije i dosadjuje okolo svima sa dojenjem. a nemaju pojma sta sve ne bi imali da ne kljucaju rode a tvrd je rodin kljun   :Smile:

----------


## Lu

> btw- mislim da roda treba dati na glasnija zvona sta je sve ucinila jer ovako dobar dio misli da roda ima samo ekstremne aktivisticke akcije i dosadjuje okolo svima sa dojenjem. a nemaju pojma sta sve ne bi imali da ne kljucaju rode a tvrd je rodin kljun


ja ovo isto mislim. naprosto se za prevec toga ne zna.

a moji frendovi. oni na mene i na moje stavove gledaju malo zacudjeno ali blagonaklono (uglavnom) a sto se dojenja tice u pšosljednje vrijeme me cak i pitaju za savjet.
jedino sto nitko ne shvaca su platnene pelene   :Grin:   misle da sam malo cuk-cuk

----------


## nikol2

Prvo bi pozdravila sve majke i one koje će to tek biti. 
Ja još nisam majka, ali se nadam da će me roda jednog dana posjetiti. Na Rodu sam naletjela kroz istraživanje o metodama potpomognute oplodnje i jednostavno ostala općinjena ovim forumom, informacijama koje sam ovdje dobila i naučila. Sada niti jedan dan nije prošao da nisam pogledala što ima novo u svijetu Roda. Nisam još uvijek njen član,ali ubrzo ću i to postati. Ne mogu pisati o odgoju, dojenju i ostalim stvarima koje vi ovdje govorite jedino bi htjela pružiti podršku divnim i hrabrim mamama koje svojoj djeci žele najbolje.
Gledajući neke svoje prijateljice koje imaju djecu ne mogu a da ne zaplačem kad vidim kako se neke od njih odnose prema njima. Dojenje kod njih je trajalo po 2-3 mjeseca, a navećer je bilo obavezna dohrana jer bilo im je tako "lakše" spavali su skoro cijelu noć. Svaki da se "visilo" po birtijama u zadimljenim prostorijama ispijalo kave hranilo Šlagom sa kave. Meni koja nemam dijete, a toliko ga želim imati je srce pucalo na takve postupke. 
Nisam ništa spominjala jer kad sam pokušala bilo je: A ti nemaš dijete pa neznaš kako je to.  Priznajem stvarno ne znam, ali znam da je mog brata i mene mama dojila do naše 2. godine života i nije to gledala kao opterećenje niti problem (a tada nije bilo toliko informacija).
Oprostite što sam možda pobjegla s teme i javljam se, a nisam majka, ali nisam mogla ne dati svoj komentar. 
Jednom ću biti majka, posjetiti će i mene roda o donijeti maleni zamotuljak i tada ću još više nego sad zahvaljivati Bogu na Rodi i njenom trudu, akcijama, informacijama i svemu što pruža, jer u ovakvom vremenu gdje se živio brzo neki roditelji svoju dijecu uzimaju zdravo za gotovo i kao da zaboravljaju da su ona naš Božji dar.  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## zrinka

> Da ne bude zabune, ono o čemu sam ja pisala je prije svega PR, ne ulazim u Rodine ciljeve. Iz nekog razloga, ljudi koji su vam vrlo blizu u razmišljanjima, ne doživljavaju vas pozitivno, to je ono što sam ja imala prilike primijetiti. 
> Je li to Rodi ok ili nije, je li to do vas ili nije, i je li ova moja primjedba (i od mc) uopće važna, na vama je da procjenite.


svakako, hvala na primjedbi

ono sto sam ja kroz moje sudjelovanje u rodi od pocetka primjetila jest da zaista ljudi cesto apriori imaju negativan stav prema rodi, nesto zbog toga sto imaju negativan stav prema udrugama opcenito, zatim sto ne razmisljaju o volonterizmui/ili aktivizmu i strano im je ali ako samo malo odskrinu vrata prema rodi, pa pocnu citati, educirati se recimo preko portala ili foruma, i uci malo vise u bit, cesto se 'zakace' za rodu i svidja im se...

svi mi cesto imamo predrasude i stvaramo sliku o necemu bez da imamo sve informacije...
kako tome doskociti, ne znam...
da li me zabrinjava, hm, ne znam....nekako, uvijek mislim da ima ljdi koje zanima jos, koji zeli vise znati, koji su zainteresirani za roditeljstvo, koji su zainteresirani za cuti drugacije i da ce oni doci i shvatiti o cemu se ovdje zapravo radi...
nekima smo aprirori simpaticni kad prepoznaju intuituvno kao svoje ono za sto se mi zalazemo...

ako nista, na rodi i u rodi smamkoliko nas ima razlicitih, naucila sam tolerirati razlicitost, shvacati to kao prednost, uciti iz toga...u rodi sma otkrila neke svoje osobine z a koje nisam ni slutila da ih imam...
roda me je upoznala sa predivnim zenama koje mozda ne bi upoznala tek onako......neke vise nisu u rodi, ali nas je roda povezala i nastavile smo skupa ici dalje...

meni je roda obogatila zivot, otvorila mi je jedan novi svijet, uz rodu sam rasla a i roda je rasla samnom...

u pocetku sam htjela svima pricati o njoj, a sad bas ako me se pita....svidja mi se naci se s mojim rodama i jednostavno biti, ne treba se puno objasnjavati, kuzimo se, osjecamo se ko doma kad smo skupa...

i forum mi mnogo znaci, i sad mi sve jako falite, jer sam pocela raditi a na poslu nisam online....fale mi sve divne zene odavde, cije misljenje cijenim pa bilo i dijametralno suprotno od moga....

----------


## mama courage

> Nadalje, nakon izbijanja one afere oko pusenja i dojenja, takodjer sam cula podsmijehe i komentare na izbor MV. Mislim da je ta cijela situacija malo narusila ugled Udruge u siroj javnosti, odnosno, sigurno nije pomogla ni dojenju, a ni propagiranju Udruge.


pa moram iskreno priznati da je i mene malo iznenadila tadasnja reakcija udruge il bolje reci nekih njenih clanica na tada doticnom topicu. toliko drugih stvari se osudjuje i propagira kako nije dobro za dijete i nastoji se po svaku cijenu izbjeci (ne drip, ne adaptirano, ne duda, ne hodalica, ne ovo, ne ono), a na ovu, po meni najfatalniju stavku, se gledalo prilicno lezerno u usporedbi s drugim stvarima iza kojih stoji big  :Nope: .

zapitah se postoji li i lista majki nepusacica, kao sto postoji lista djece koja nikad u zivotu nisu stavila dudu u usta?   :Wink:  

sto se tice ostalih roditelja - samo u slucaju ne koristenja AS i nasilja prema djetetu sam spremna se petljati u tudiji zivot i ispasti babetina, ostalo, ako nece na svaki mig nosati dijete, ako ce dijete spavati u svom krevecu, ako ce kupovati pampersice, davati mu dudu, adaptirano, hodalicu, pa i smoki... sve je to irelevantno ako to dijete uz sve to dobije i roditeljsku ljubav. 

zrinka - i ti mi jako falis.   :Love:  na poslu bez interneta?   :Rolling Eyes:  pa to su necovjecni uslovi.   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> pa moram iskreno priznati da je i mene malo iznenadila tadasnja reakcija udruge il bolje reci nekih njenih clanica na tada doticnom topicu. toliko drugih stvari se osudjuje i propagira kako nije dobro za dijete i nastoji se po svaku cijenu izbjeci (ne drip, ne adaptirano, ne duda, ne hodalica, ne ovo, ne ono), a na ovu, po meni najfatalniju stavku, se gledalo prilicno lezerno u usporedbi s drugim stvarima iza kojih stoji big .


MC, ne bih voljela da sad ovdje o tome raspravljamo, ali mi tada nismo branili pušenje, nego osobu. zapravo, nismo dopustili linč na našem forumu.
kao što ne napadamo mame koje daju adaptirano, nego adaptirano samo po sebi.
a to nikako ne treba izjednačavati  :/

----------


## mama courage

ok, razumijem.   :Kiss:

----------


## lucky day

ja se uopce ne osjecam lose kao 'neshvacena'...   :Grin:  

sklona sam pomaknutim politickim, duhovnim, umjetnickim, _unameit_ stavovima otkad znam za sebe (feminizam, anarhizam, vjesticarenje, yoga, vegetarijanizam, kontrakultura, subkultura, antikultura ter nekultura, 'podzemna' glazba, sevdah u svakodnevnom zivotu, autostopiranje, reclaim the streets, skvotiranje, dumpsterdiving, divlji kamping, ples s vatrom i vatreni ples ...)..

tak da povezati rodu i mene mojima olaksanje - 'aj' konacno se smirila!'  :Laughing:  

nego etogac citat za one koji pricaju negativno o rodi bez da znaju pokoju cistu:
"--- and those who were seen dancing were thought to be insane by those who coldn't hear the music..."

----------


## Maslačkica

Negativna percepcija Roda? 
Pravo da vam kažem i ja sam je imala i NISAM znala zašto.... a sada znam - ZATO ŠTO NISAM BILA DOVOLJNO INFORMIRANA O RODAMA.... 
Nekoliko puta sam ponovila da sam i ja bila mišljenja, jer sam tako naučena, da, da drip (jer nema poroda bez dripa), da, da epi, mama nema mlijeka itd. 

E onda nabasah na Rodu preko neta i počela sam se educirati, e sada da nisam bila "open minded" ili da ne razmišljam o pročitanom, sigurno bih se i dalje protivila Rodi, ali tekstovi su super, jako lijepo obrazloženo sa znanstvene strane i dosta toga je logično, je li... 

Eh da, opet kažem, mislim da je najveći razlog zašto ljudi promatraju rodu iz negativnog aspekta je neinformiranost o aktivnostima rode, osim ono što vide na TV-u gdje se može vidjeti da su Rode protestirale za ovo ili ono i to je sve što vide. 

Čak i da dođu na portal ili forum zgražali bi se i ne bi promjenili svoje mišljenje, jer je drip zakon, bez epi bi do ušiju popucale, a u njihovim očima nikada nije upitna stručnost doktora... - što je meni lično strašno (jer sam par puta doživjela pogrešnu dijagnozu, a da ne pričamo o ponašanju).

----------


## Maslačkica

Negativna percepcija Roda? 
Pravo da vam kažem i ja sam je imala i NISAM znala zašto.... a sada znam - ZATO ŠTO NISAM BILA DOVOLJNO INFORMIRANA O RODAMA.... 
Nekoliko puta sam ponovila da sam i ja bila mišljenja, jer sam tako naučena, da, da drip (jer nema poroda bez dripa), da, da epi, mama nema mlijeka itd. 

E onda nabasah na Rodu preko neta i počela sam se educirati, e sada da nisam bila "open minded" ili da ne razmišljam o pročitanom, sigurno bih se i dalje protivila Rodi, ali tekstovi su super, jako lijepo obrazloženo sa znanstvene strane i dosta toga je logično, je li... 

Eh da, opet kažem, mislim da je najveći razlog zašto ljudi promatraju rodu iz negativnog aspekta je neinformiranost o aktivnostima rode, osim ono što vide na TV-u gdje se može vidjeti da su Rode protestirale za ovo ili ono i to je sve što vide. 

Čak i da dođu na portal ili forum zgražali bi se i ne bi promjenili svoje mišljenje, jer je drip zakon, bez epi bi do ušiju popucale, a u njihovim očima nikada nije upitna stručnost doktora... - što je meni lično strašno (jer sam par puta doživjela pogrešnu dijagnozu, a da ne pričamo o ponašanju).

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Prvo bi pozdravila sve majke i one koje će to tek biti. 
> Ja još nisam majka, ali se nadam da će me roda jednog dana posjetiti. Na Rodu sam naletjela kroz istraživanje o metodama potpomognute oplodnje i jednostavno ostala općinjena ovim forumom, informacijama koje sam ovdje dobila i naučila. Sada niti jedan dan nije prošao da nisam pogledala što ima novo u svijetu Roda. Nisam još uvijek njen član,ali ubrzo ću i to postati. Ne mogu pisati o odgoju, dojenju i ostalim stvarima koje vi ovdje govorite jedino bi htjela pružiti podršku divnim i hrabrim mamama koje svojoj djeci žele najbolje.
> Gledajući neke svoje prijateljice koje imaju djecu ne mogu a da ne zaplačem kad vidim kako se neke od njih odnose prema njima. Dojenje kod njih je trajalo po 2-3 mjeseca, a navećer je bilo obavezna dohrana jer bilo im je tako "lakše" spavali su skoro cijelu noć. Svaki da se "visilo" po birtijama u zadimljenim prostorijama ispijalo kave hranilo Šlagom sa kave. Meni koja nemam dijete, a toliko ga želim imati je srce pucalo na takve postupke. 
> Nisam ništa spominjala jer kad sam pokušala bilo je: A ti nemaš dijete pa neznaš kako je to.  Priznajem stvarno ne znam, ali znam da je mog brata i mene mama dojila do naše 2. godine života i nije to gledala kao opterećenje niti problem (a tada nije bilo toliko informacija).
> Oprostite što sam možda pobjegla s teme i javljam se, a nisam majka, ali nisam mogla ne dati svoj komentar. 
> Jednom ću biti majka, posjetiti će i mene roda o donijeti maleni zamotuljak i tada ću još više nego sad zahvaljivati Bogu na Rodi i njenom trudu, akcijama, informacijama i svemu što pruža, jer u ovakvom vremenu gdje se živio brzo neki roditelji svoju dijecu uzimaju zdravo za gotovo i kao da zaboravljaju da su ona naš Božji dar.


nikol  :Love:

----------


## Karin

Nas npr. svi smatraju u najmanju ruku čudnim jer uvijek vežemo Marka u AS i ne dozvoljavamo da se u našem autu nepropisno vozi bilo čije dijete. Jedno vrijeme sam dijelila Rodine letke frendicama o važnosti korištenja AS ali sve skupa nije naišlo na veći odjek. Na kraju je ispalo da solim drugima pamet (!) pa sam manje više odustala. Svi smatraju da smo MM i ja ekstremisti što se toga tiče :shock:
Dohrane je ista pjesma. Također sam zaključila da se s većinom ne isplati ulaziti u rasprave u vezi kalendara dohrane za bebače i o tome zašto moje dijete nije jadno jer ne tamani čokolade.
Kao ni u one u vezi tantruma, plakanja itd, itd...

----------


## Mary Ann

Već sam otupila na okolinu jer kad uđem u raspravu nedam se smesti i onda to završi loše jer kad smatram da sam u pravu ne odustajem. 

Ukratko u mojoj sredini je općenito svijest majčinstva katastrofa i sve se temelji na bakinim stavovima tj. najviše bake odgajaju djecu (ne govorim generalno) a to uključuje nedojenje (dijete je gladno) dohranu već sa 2 mj. a dalje se nesmijem ni sjetiti jer mi se kosa diže na glavi. 

Ponosna sam na sebe jer sam jednu frendicu uspjela nagovoriti da isključivo doji i da ne čini istu podršku kao i sa prvim djetetom pa sam si za nagradu ispunila pristupnicu za Rode i rekla "možeš ti to!"

Neću duljiti jer bi o tome mogla napisati cijeli roman 

Uglavnom Rode su   :Heart:

----------


## koalica

nažalost čini mi se da kao i kod većine i ja ne volim spominjat rodu iz čistog razloga što vlada neki negativan stav prema njoj. Volim savjetovat i probat nekome približit neke rodine stavove, ali najčešće to ispada kao da drugima solim pamet. I onda uglavnom odustanem.
Zapravo moram priznat da je roda ko roda za mene malo preekstremna i preagresivna u nekim stavovima i ne slažem se baš sa time, ali jednostavno se mora priznati da je većina stvari po samoj prirodi i nekoj logici dobra.

----------


## Serpentina

Plaćala sam račune na FINi. I na šalteru me žena pita: "A jel je nosiš u marami? To je super."
Plaćala sam članarinu za RODE. I ona je jedna od rijetkih pozitivnih.

MM smatra RODU super, a starci... isto briju da sam se smirila  :D 

Serpentina i Tia vole RODU   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## emarink

Ja sam kao što je jedna već spomenula, često na rodi ali ne pišem puno. Razlog je taj da je toliko toga već rečeno i u pretražniku se može naći skoro sve o svemu te nema potrebe otvarati nove topice i postavljati pitanja.
Hvala rodi na svemu, ona mi je poput prijateljice koju pitam šta da radim kada uđem u dilemu. U mojoj okolini nema puno roditelja, iako imam 30 godina, nijedna prijateljica nema dijete. Ne znam gdje bih naučila tolike stvari da nije rode, ne znam ni da li bih uspjela s dojenjem jer mi je u početku bio poprilično "pun kufer svega". Ali, uz rodu nema odustajanja. U okolini pričam o rodama, ali to baš nikoga ne zanima. Ovi bez djece, njih to još ne zanima. A ovi s djecom ne vole kad solim pamet jer onda oni ispadaju loši roditelji. I to mi je glupo, nekad bih im i rekla nešto u dobroj namjeri ali ne nailazim na plodno tlo, pa ne forsiram previše. Onaj koga zanima će pogledati i sam.

Moja jedina zamjerka rodama je isključivost. Npr. ne dudi varalici. Moja ni nema dudu ali nekim rodieljima zlata vrijedi. Ja npr nemam platnene pelene i to mi je bed reći na forumu jer se bojim da će mi reći da nisam normalna. Ali ja sam gadljiva i pomisao na kantu punu vode i zmazanih pelena, i to prati... ne ne ne bih to mogla. Eto, to je moje mišljenje. 
Ali ću i dalje gdje god budem mogla pričati sve dobro o rodi jer možemo biti sretni da je okupila sve te mame (i tate) na jednom mjestu da si pomognemo savjetom.
 :Heart:

----------


## lucky day

> Moja jedina zamjerka rodama je isključivost.


zanimljivo kako je percepcija drugacija - moj luka isto koristi varalicu i ne koristimo platnene... pa nemam uopce osjecaj da je ni forum/forumasi(ce), a kamoli 'roda' kao udruga tu iskljuciva...
a jos kad imam u vidu da ce se rijetko gdje naci info i izmjena iskustva o platnenima i o mogucim opasnostima koristenja varalice po dojenje i dr. - time mi je jos draze vidjeti da je ovo mjesto gdje toga ima dosta...
sto se mene tice - moze i vise... 
 :Heart:

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Moja jedina zamjerka rodama je isključivost.


Brkaš Udrugu i forum. Udruga čak ni nema službeno mišljenje o npr. dudama varalicama, niti se time zamara.

----------


## emarink

Istina. Nisam ni mislila na službeno mišljenje Udruge, već općenito na savjete koje se dijele na forumu. Stvarno nisam mislila ništa loše. Evo, to je jedan od razloga zašto ne postam puno. Ja sam vas samo htjela pohvaliti. Isprika Udruzi.

----------


## Luna Rocco

> Istina. Nisam ni mislila na službeno mišljenje Udruge, već općenito na savjete koje se dijele na forumu. Stvarno nisam mislila ništa loše. Evo, to je jedan od razloga zašto ne postam puno. Ja sam vas samo htjela pohvaliti. Isprika Udruzi.


Ma, naravno da nisi.  :Love:  Samo to treba istaknuti jer mnogi brkaju forum i udrugu i mnoge ekstremne stavove pojedinih forumaša pripisuju udruzi, tako da se nerijetko mogu čuti komentari da Roda propagira necijepljenje, dojenje do škole i sl, što je notorna glupost.

Samo ti postaj koliko ti volja, forum je namijenjen edukaciji i razmjeni roditeljskih iskustava. Oprosti ako si moj post shvatila kao kritiku, nije mi to bila namjera.  :Kiss:

----------


## iki

> forum je namijenjen edukaciji i razmjeni roditeljskih iskustava


Zbog ove mogućnosti razmjene iskustava i stavova naučila sam jako puno.
Utiješila se bezbroj puta i lakše zaspala tu noć.
Pomogla nekom drugom i bila ispunjena taj dan.
Prodala ponešto na burzi i odmah svoje dijete obradovala novim nečim.
Upoznala predivne žene i roditelje, a tek slatkih klinaca...
Itd!
Rode Drage:  :Heart:  i   :Kiss:

----------


## petarpan

uglavnom sam im dodijala. i to ne samo prijateljima, već i poznanicima, susjedima (par ih je našlo zataknute "beba plače.." letke za brisače) i ostaloj raji s kojom dolazim u dodir.


danas sam čak od jedne prijateljice, mame dvoje djece, od kojih jedno ima atopijski, alergiju na mlijeko i celijakiju, čula da sam ja mama prenabrijana na hranu, tj. prenabrijana u odlukama o tome kaj će odn.neće moj mali jest...
halo?!?

jedina koja me "preporuča" uokolo kod friških mama je moja prijateljica koja nit je udana, nit ima djece, nit će uskoro.
ona misli da nisam nabrijana nego informirana.zahvaljujući rodi.

----------


## mamasch

Većina mama na moj spomen RODE ima ogroman upitnik iznad glave. Čak me ponekad gledaju kao vanzemaljca, u stilu "kaj se ti nekaj dodatno informiraš u vezi tvog odgajanja djece, tj. kaj sumnjaš u sebe?" (da, sumnjam u sebe i zato sam svakog dana sve bolja mama  :Grin: ).
MM čim me vidi za kompom veli "kaj opet si na RODI?" i nasmije se jer vidi na licima naše djece da moje surfanje urađa plodom  :Love:  

Iskreno, mislim da se o djelovanju RODE i o informacijama i podršci koja se od nje može dobiti premalo zna, premalo su roditelji svjesni da nisu sveznajući i da je dobro čuti drugo mišljenje (tu mislim na sudjelovanje u Forumu).
Nisam u toku - da li RODA ima kakav materijal koji se može naćiu u trudničkim ambulantama, ginekološkim ordinacijama, rodilištima?

----------


## Sandrich

Moram priznati da sam prije nego sam rodila i ja bila vrlo skeptična spram RODE i imala poneku predrasudu. Od kad sam počela redovno pratiti forum i članke moje se mišljenje promijenilo i sada sam vrlo zahvalna na svim savjetima i pomoći koju sam ovdje dobila.  :Love:  

Samo jedan primjer. Zahvaljujući toni materijala koje smo mm i ja ovdje iščitali dojila sam evo do nedavno, punih 15 mj.  :D Kako je bilo krenulo uz svu (ne)podršku od moje mame prvo, a onda i šire (nemaš dovoljno mlijeka, slabo ti je mlijeko, on je gladan, pa ne može ti stalno biti na cici, rashranit će se, itd) mislila sam da neću niti petinu toga izdržati. Upornost se isplatila.

Danas kad god imam neku dilemu, trilemu, ovdje pogledam iskustva drugih mama, savjete, sve što mi pomaže da donesem bolju odluku. 
Sve one koji me uvjeravaju da su smokići super užina, da ne trebam autosjedalicu jer idemo samo u susjedstvo i sl. nastojim uputiti ovamo iako sam svijesna da je uvjeriti ljude teško. Iako ne i nemoguće   :Smile:

----------


## ZIMA

Iskreno moram priznati da sam se iznenadila kada sam pročitala da ima toliko ljudi protiv roda. Sada čekam prvu bebu i moram priznati da prije nisam puno obraćala pažnju na to što Rode rade ali sam uvijek pročitala ako bi slučajno naletila u novinama i sve mi je bilo toliko logično i ispravno da sam se čudila zašto treba neke stvari toliko naglašavat. 
Kako može biti loše voziti dijete u autosjedalici? Ili dojiti ga? Ili pokušavati mu omogućiti sve prirodno jer je to uglavnom i najzdravije? I naravno da treba omogućiti tatama da budu na porodu ako to žele. 
Koliko je sve to rezultat odogoja ne znam ali....
Moja mama me morala roditi carskim rezom pa je zato provela neko vrijeme u bolnici. Pričala je kako su morali potkupljivati sestre da me nose njoj na dojenje i kako su skoro sve bile protiv toga. Takav je bio trend. Pričala mi je kako su bili presretni kada su mi iz italije donijeli jednokratne pelene a onda razočarani kada su morali odustati od njih jer mi se guza skroz upalila. Vjerojatno iz istog razloga mogu nosti samo jednu vrstu hig.uložaka.
Znam i da bi moj tata bio na porodu da se to onda moglo.
I nikad se nisu suzdržavali od maženja.

Kakva sam bila beba? Zdrava i sretna. A takva sam uglavnom i danas.

----------


## njokica

Kad sam ja ostala trudna i govorila o Rodi, jedna moja prijateljica je komentirala nešto tipa: 'joj te Rode, ako ne dojiš, stavit će te na stup srama'. Ja lijepo ušutila  :/  Kad smo se vidjele poslije poroda, curica mi je tad imala cca 5 mjeseci, pita ona mene: "Kak je hraniš, je u pitanju bočica?" a ja ponosno: "  :Nope: , CICA!!!"

----------


## njokica

> *Iskreno moram priznati da sam se iznenadila kada sam pročitala da ima toliko ljudi protiv roda.* Sada čekam prvu bebu i moram priznati da prije nisam puno obraćala pažnju na to što Rode rade ali sam uvijek pročitala ako bi slučajno naletila u novinama i sve mi je bilo toliko logično i ispravno da sam se čudila zašto treba neke stvari toliko naglašavat. 
> *Kako može biti loše voziti dijete u autosjedalici? Ili dojiti ga? Ili pokušavati mu omogućiti sve prirodno jer je to uglavnom i najzdravije? I naravno da treba omogućiti tatama da budu na porodu ako to žele. 
> Koliko je sve to rezultat odogoja ne znam ali....*


Potpisujem!!!

----------


## ZIMA

Evo nakon hrpetine ljudi kojima sam rekla da često koristim rodine stranice za savjete i koji su reagirali pozitivno na to - naletila sam na nekoga tko to nije. I to od strane mog bivšeg. Njegova žena smatra rode sektom. I to nakon što je, po njegovim riječima, surfala po rodinim stranicama pa ''zna o čemu priča jer se uvjerila''. Kada sam tražila da mi pošalje linkove na stvari koje joj se nisu dopale i po kojima je stekla dojam da rode rade nešto loše - naravno da ih nisam dobila. Uh kako ne volim ljude koji zauzimaju stav prema nečemu ili nekome a onda kada ih tražiš na osnovu čega imaju takvo mišljenje ne dobiješ odgovor. U biti odgovor bude njihov bijes jer su 'provaljeni' koliko su površni i ograničeni.

----------


## MartinaK

Ja bih htjela reći, iako je topic star, da sam sretna što Roda postoji. 
Jako sam i sama ohrabrena na poduzetnost i djelovanje. Oduševljena sam što u ovom našem društvu, koje često pljuje a ne čini ništa da bi situaciju promijenilo, ipak postoji grupa koja nešto radi, pridonosi i pomaže sebi i okolini. 
Puno puta se slažem sa onime što pročitam, a puno puta i ne. Svi imamo pravo na svoje stavove. 
Mene žalosti neukost i nedostatak gladi za znanjem i  informacijama koje primjećijem kod ljudi u svojoj okolini, ali ću uvijek istaknuti koliko sam zahvalna da su mi ljudi koji ovdje pišu tekstove ili odgovaraju na postove i ne znajući pomogli. To je prava vrijednost i smisao ove udruge. Barem ja to tako vidim. I hvala svima koji pridonosite! Od srca!

----------


## MartinaK

Ja bih htjela reći, iako je topic star, da sam sretna što Roda postoji. 
Jako sam i sama ohrabrena na poduzetnost i djelovanje. Oduševljena sam što u ovom našem društvu, koje često pljuje a ne čini ništa da bi situaciju promijenilo, ipak postoji grupa koja nešto radi, pridonosi i pomaže sebi i okolini. 
Puno puta se slažem sa onime što pročitam, a puno puta i ne. Svi imamo pravo na svoje stavove. 
Mene žalosti neukost i nedostatak gladi za znanjem i  informacijama koje primjećijem kod ljudi u svojoj okolini, ali ću uvijek istaknuti koliko sam zahvalna da su mi ljudi koji ovdje pišu tekstove ili odgovaraju na postove i ne znajući pomogli. To je prava vrijednost i smisao ove udruge. Barem ja to tako vidim. I hvala svima koji pridonosite! Od srca!

----------


## nenaa

Nezainteresirano. Ali kad negdje zaškripi ajde pitaj ti Rode ili nađi tamo na ONIM TVOJIM RODAMA. Malo mi to smeta jer meni je sve ovdje i na portalu puno pomoglo i ima odgovora baš na sve nedoumice, a na forumu i onih sa iskustvom pa mito malo smeta.
I danas sam poslala pristupnicu. I baš sam ponosna.

----------


## Zdravka

Ja svim prijateljicama i poznanicama koje ce postati mame reklamiram Rodu vec 5 g otkako sam i sama rodila 1 kcer. Pricam im i poticem ih na dojenje i objasnjavam zablude o umjetnoj dohrani...Nemam negativnih iskustava-tu i tamo je netko bio indiferentan al svaka je lijepo i sa zanimanjem saslusala. Uglavnom,mislim da sam ih dosta potakla na dojenje i usput rasvjetlila jos neke pogresne mitove o kojima sam citala na  Rodinom portalu. Planiram se uclaniti u Rodu vec godinama a nadam se da cu to napokon i ostvariti i aktivno se angazirati u Karlovcu,gdje zivim. Srdacan pozdrav svima

----------


## kljucic

Danas sam dobila komentar od jedne frendice, više onako kroz šalu, da sam roda frikuša  :?

----------


## toolaa

Mislim da je ta percepcija Rode   kao «fanatične», ili, bognamdragipomogao «militantne», koja se više puta spominje u ovom topicu,  prirodna posljedica zaziranja od aktivizma općenito, koje je duboko je ukorijenjeno u našoj sredini. Mi tek učimo aktivizam u društvu u kojem je netalasanje općeprihvaćen način egzistencije. Također, ljudi generalno svoje stavove ne formiraju na osnovu realnih podataka i njihovog racionalnog procjenjivanja, kako obično volimo misliti, već kombinacijom krhotina informacija, baštinjenih ideologija i popabirčenih medijskih impresija, pa nije čudno da se aktivizam lako može percipirati kao fundamentalizam, šovinizam kao duhovitost, neodgovornost kao slobodoljubivost, korupcija kao poduzetnost... i što sve ne. Roditeljstvo, a u okviru njega posebno majčinstvo, je vrlo vrlo  vrlo vrijednosno opterećena i osjetljiva kategorija, istovremeno najosobnija i najpolitičnija ljudska uloga. Konzervativno društvo ne voli da se itko «dira» u teme obitelji. Za to društvo je čak i obiteljsko nasilje «privatna stvar». 
Ispričavam se ako komentar malo baca na sažetak eseja iz sociologije za 4 razred gimnazije, ali čini mi se da je ovo srž problema koji se samo u različitim sredinama zrcali na različite načine. 
Inače, ja svoje poznate često uputim na Rodine stranice, i nitko me još nije opsovao radi toga. Ne guram nepozvana savjete o dojenju i odgoju, kao ni o ičemu drugome, uostalom, ali rado naglasim svoja pozitivna iskustva. Skoro svaki dan čujem kakvu nebulozu vezanu uz to kako mi je dijete žedno je mu ne dam vode, kako će biti razmaženo jer ga se nosi «po rukama», kako je premalo da bi bilo u AS... Sve 4 žene koje su samnom bile u sobi u rodilištu iskreno su bile uvjerene da je žgaravica u trudnoći posljedica činjenice da nose kosmato dijete, a tek nekolicina članova moje šire obitelji pokazuje kakvu takvu vjeru u djetetovu procjenu kada je gladno a kada nije.  Mislim... nama fakat treba «militantna» Roda.   
 :Wink:

----------


## apricot

toolaa, dobro nam došla!

----------


## Maslačkica

> toolaa, dobro nam došla!


X
 I ba mi se svidio tvoj post!

----------


## toolaa

hvala, bojala sam se da ću vas upilat. sličan je stav širokih narodnih masa i prema mnogim drugim udrugama, nije to ništa posebno. spomenite, neznam, udrugu koja zbrinjava i udomljuje napuštene životinje, brzo će se čuti - a, one luđakinje s mačkama, ili "čudaci šta ne daju ljudima kožne postole nosit"... o gay ili ženskom aktivizmu da ne govorim... "muškarače šta svakom loncu moraju bit poklopac"... nema se potrebe uznemiravati zbog toga.

----------


## Pettite

Kako tko...

Uglavnom mi ne prigovaraju jer znaju da to na mene ne ostavlja poseban utisak...Oduvjek se trudim misliti svojom glavom i ne mariti previše za dojmove drugih. No, da primjetim blago negodovanje (bilo po izrazu lica ili uzdahu) - primjetim. 
Mislim da je to prvenstveno zbog toga što ovaj portal percepiraju rigidnim...i prestrogo strukturiranim (s čim se povremeno slažem). Ja osobno mislim da je vrlo koristan, no nije za one koji nemaju želudac i živce za povremeno špotanje, koje, ruku na srce, i nije uvijek toliko prijeko potrebno...ali je dio svakodnevne prakse ovdje za one koji se usude neke stvari modificirati ili ih tumačiti na neki drugi, manje uvriježeni način)

Kažem, da nije toga, vjerujem da bi bio ponešto omiljeniji većem broju žena. :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> što ovaj portal percepiraju rigidnim...i prestrogo strukturiranim (s čim se povremeno slažem).


govoriš o Portalu ili Forumu?

----------


## mašnica

> A ja valjda imam peh pa non stop nailazim na one nezainteresirane. :/ 
> Da bar u svojoj okolini imam jednu osobu koja slično razmišlja bilo bi mi lakše.


*RONIN* javi seeee jako sam blizu tebe ;-* 

(iako je ova tema krenula 2007.)

----------


## Pettite

> govoriš o Portalu ili Forumu?


Šira masa govori o portalu u cjelosti...a oni koji su se zadržali neko vrijeme i boravili na oba "odjela" primjećuju da postoji bitna razlika.

----------


## BP

ma  evo samo kratko da se i tu javim. U glavnom se slazem sa stavovima ovog foruma, misije i sl, naravno ono sa cime se ne slazem, jednostavno ne koristim na vlastitom primjeru ali srela sam evo vec dvije svoje prijateljice kojima se doslovno digne kosa na glavu kad spomenem Rodu. (jedna je stvarno u banani jer je izjavila da je njoj odvratno vidjeti kako mame na plazi ili u javnosti opcenito doje djecu -  na moje opce zgrazanje tog njenog stava i izjave da je meni netko se usudio u tom momentu prigovoriti zvala bi policiju, tako da sad sa njom o djecu uopce ne komuniciram), a ova druga smatra da su clanice prekrute, militantne i omalovazavaju sve koji se sa njima ne slazu.
Meni je forum ok i od svih foruma najvise boravim tu

----------


## Smajlich

Moje prijateljice/poznanice većinom nisu na Rodi, ne poznaju Rodu i uopće me gledaju ko da sam pala s Marsa ako ju spomenem.

----------


## nahla

iskreno mene bi isto nerviralo da mi neko na silu želi propagirat stavove s kojima se ne slažem.

----------


## mimi 25

Na ovaj portal i ovaj forum naletjela sam slucajno, surfajuci u potrazi za informacijama u prvoj trudnoci.
Prije toga od nikoga nisam cula za Rodu.
Na ovom forumu sam nasla, i jos uvijek nalazim puno korisnih informacija koje ja primjenjujem u odgoju svoje djece i vidim pozitivne rezultate.
Problem nastaje kada to zelim podjeliti s mama ili trudnicama oko mene (u drustvu imam nekoliko mama i nekoliko trudnica). Ne spominjem izvor informacija, dakle Rodu, ali svejedno vidim nezainteresiranost za neku dublju raspravu o npr, dojenju, dohrani, ap...... Nakon toga mi nema ni smisla uopce spominjati RODU. Ocito su nezainteresirane, ne shvacaju vaznost promisljanja i trazenja informacija  o takvim temama........
Malo se uzrujam, onako u sebi, i najdem neku drugu temu za razgovor.
Malo OT, ali ne shvacam kako neke mame ne zele doci do informacija.
Npr.
neki dan sam srela poznanicu kako seta sa svojom petomjesecnom bebom i pocela mi je pricati (pricati, nije me pitala za savjet) o tome kako ce joj poceti davati dohranu jer je vec velika tj. ima puno kila i kako ce joj danas dati meso je ona misli da je s obzirom na njenu kilazu mala spremna na to  :Shock: 
Ja sam je uputila na internet da si pronajde neku tablicu dohrane ili pita pedijatricu i rekla joj da petomjesecna beba nije spremna za meso, ali mislim da me bas nije dozivjela.
Nije mi jasno kako se cura od 28 godina u danasnje vrijeme kada su sve informacije i vise nego dostupne ne informira o necemu sto je vazno za njeno dijete?

----------


## nahla

draga moja ja znam i od 25 koje još nisu bile u ginekologa u životu, pa me više ništa ne čudi

----------


## kljucic

I ja se to pitam. Za roditeljstvo sam se spremala kao za ispit, a literature sam iščitala barem kao za diplomski.

----------


## winnerica

> I ja se to pitam. Za roditeljstvo sam se spremala kao za ispit, a literature sam iščitala barem kao za diplomski.


Da, i ja tako razmišljam; za svaku trudnoću i porod sam se tako isto spremala, uopće ne razumijem stavove ljudi koji zapravo nisu slični/isti  mojima i Rodinima - dapače zgrozim ih se (a tu su mi friški primjeri: nevezanja djeteta od 5.5 mj. u kolicima - jooooj!, nekorištenje AS, prerana dohrana, nedojenje, neinformiranost i tsl.). Uglavnom me te sve priče jako naživciraju jer znam da su to ljudi koji su mlađi od mene i imaju svu tehniku, pa tako i internet, a bome imaju i vreeeemenaaaa za lopatom tovariti, ali NE interesira ih! Najviše se u stvari naživciram jer su to mladi ljudi, a ja sam uvijek u sebi nekako mladost povezivala s napretkom, prosperitetom, boljitkom i tsl. A ono...  :Sad: 
I tako, dam poneku primjedbu ili savjet ali sam odlučila da odustajem kad vidim neprihvačanje mojih savjeta i kolutanje očima...

----------


## koksy

> draga moja ja znam i od 25 koje još nisu bile u ginekologa u životu, pa me više ništa ne čudi


Ja znam dvije od 30, s tim da je jedna cak i udana...

Mene zovu Rodusa, naravno posprdno, jer zelim maramu u kojoj cu nosit bebu i jer mi je jedna od glavnih preokupacija ovih dana da ako me ulove trudovi usred noci a susjeda me vozi na porod s mojim autom moram AS preselit u auto od svekra da mu nebi palo na pamet malog vozit bez AS ujutro u vrtic..
Nemam vise zivaca za opravdavanje svojih stavova niti smatram da sam ikome duzna opravdavati ih.

----------


## gita75

ne zamaram se tuđim reakcijama na moje postupke.
iako visim na forumu nikad nisam vezala djete u ležećem položaju u kolicima.
isto tako mi nije nikad palo na pamet korištenje platnenih pelena, uložaka itd.
ali nije mi pala na pamet ni dohrana bebe prije navršenih 6 mjeseci.
i recikliram otpad.
neko vrijeme sam se sekirala oko toga što rade drugi roditelji, ali me prošlo.

----------


## nahla

> ne zamaram se tuđim reakcijama na moje postupke.
> iako visim na forumu nikad nisam vezala djete u ležećem položaju u kolicima.
> isto tako mi nije nikad palo na pamet korištenje platnenih pelena, uložaka itd.
> ali nije mi pala na pamet ni dohrana bebe prije navršenih 6 mjeseci.
> i recikliram otpad.
> neko vrijeme sam se sekirala oko toga što rade drugi roditelji, ali me prošlo.


potpis

----------


## koksy

Sretnem danas 2 poznanice u ducanu, jasno odmah krece prica kad cu rodit i gdje posto mi trbuh vec do koljena visi. Na sam spomen SD-a dobijem kolektivno okretanje ocima i konstataciju "ti si sigurno Roda" Ja objasnim da sam na forumu vec dosta dugo i da podupirem ono za sto se udruga zalaze. Kadli kaze jedna od njih uz iznervirani uzdah "sad si odmah izgubila 10 bodova kod mene..." 
Poludila sam, al stvarno... Pa zar se ja moram ljudima opravdavat sto pisem na nekom forumu?? Sto vjerujem da je dojenje najzdravije za dijete i da je dijete najsigurnje u AS?? Ma...
Druga kaze, i to me posebno iznerviralo, da su nju istjerali sa SD-a 4. dan nakon carskog iako je bila u losem stanju (nisam shvatila zasto) a i nije htjela/mogla dojiti bebu i trazila je Bromegon da se mlijeko povuce i doktori su joj rekli ovako; Ova je bolnica prijatelj djece *i Roda* te kao takva vas mora poslati kuci jer *ne zelimo imati Rode za vratom* ako nam u bonici mjesto zauzima nedojilja!!!
Pokusala sam joj objasniti da nijedna udruga ne moze imati takav utjecaj na ljecnika koji je pod Hipokratovom zakletvom al njih dvije su se tako raskokodakale da sam odmah znala da je bolje da usutim zbog svog dusevnog mira.

----------


## sirius

koksy, drugi put kad sretneš tu poznanicu reci da bi bilo poželjno napisati svoje iskustvo Unicefu koji je rodilištu sv.Duh dodjelio titulu. A Unicef sasvim sigurno nije _titulu prijatelja djece_ zamislio tako da se majke koje ne žele dojiti prisiljava na dojenje, nego bi im bolnica trebala pružiti informacije i pomoć, a ako ne žele dojiti i dalje, prostoriju u kojoj bi majka (sama) pripremala formulu.

----------


## koksy

Ma neeee...nisi ti shvatla poantu, nije problem u bolnici koja ju je, navodno, izbacila, nego u Rodi koja je svima isprala mozak i koja salje na elektricnu stolicu sve koje ne doje...

----------


## sirius

> Ma neeee...nisi ti shvatla poantu, nije problem u bolnici koja ju je, navodno, izbacila, nego u Rodi koja je svima isprala mozak i koja salje na elektricnu stolicu sve koje ne doje...


jasno je to meni, ali ako je netko tako nešto rekao u bolnici tada problem jest u bolnici, tj. pojedincu koji je tako nešto izjavio.

----------


## apricot

tako je koksy, treba poslati prijavu.
osoblje bolnice se za svoj nemar i benevolentnost vadi na Rodu, tako im je lakše...

----------


## blackberry

je Rode...za sve ste krive....za sve...
i mene je dr na prvom porodu pitao jesam li ja neka Roda??
i često mi se događa u razgovoru, kad iznosim neke svoje staove...da mi baš upute to pitanje....
ili konstataciju....ma ti si sigurno Roda...




> Ma neeee...nisi ti shvatla poantu, nije problem u bolnici koja ju je, navodno, izbacila, nego u Rodi koja je svima isprala mozak i koja salje na elektricnu stolicu sve koje ne doje...


 :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Mene živcira, ali ono baš jako kad mi netko kaže da sam "roda" jer ja eto tipkam po forumu. Kao da slijepo prati svako slovce ispisano ovdje i kao da nemam svoju glavu u donošenju odluka veznih uz svoju djecu. Nisam ni roda, ni pes, ni mačka. Mislim, ljudi si isto svašta dozvoljavaju. I to otvoreno omalovažavanje nečijih stavova.

----------


## blackberry

je...čim spavaš s djecom odmah si roda...
ako želiš roditi prirodno...što ti je ...frikuša roda....
dojiš....godinama...to nije normalno...evo je ...roda
ako paziš što ti djete jede...rode su ti isprale mozak....pa što mu ne daš smoki...vidi kako gleda...

meni je to postalo smiješno...čak me više ni ne ljuti. valjda je ljudima tako lakše. za vlastite propuste proglasiti rodu ekstremnom...pa sve koji o ičemu razmišljaju promatrati na taj način.

----------


## koksy

Nazalost je tako, probala sam par puta objasniti ljudima da su zene iz udruge kao i zene na forumu obicne zene, majke i one koje to zele ili planiraju postat.Ali neeee...Roda je sekta ispranog mozga....

----------


## winnerica

> je...čim spavaš s djecom odmah si roda...
> ako želiš roditi prirodno...što ti je ...frikuša roda....
> dojiš....godinama...to nije normalno...evo je ...roda
> ako paziš što ti djete jede...rode su ti isprale mozak....pa što mu ne daš smoki...vidi kako gleda...
> 
> meni je to postalo smiješno...čak me više ni ne ljuti. valjda je ljudima tako lakše. za vlastite propuste proglasiti rodu ekstremnom...pa sve koji o ičemu razmišljaju promatrati na taj način.


Ma da, ja velim da mi je i baka bila Roda jer ih je imala šestero djece i sve ih je duuugo godinama dojila, platnene pelene je isto imala, jedino joj nije trebala AS  :Smile: )

Mislim stvarno, sve radimo kak treba i kak je najbolje, a onda te još neka budala proziva...  :Sad:

----------


## Rivendell

Ja tek čekam prvog bebača, a na Rodi "visim" jer sam se pronašla u stavovima vezanima za porod, dojenje i ostalo... Vezano za porod me SVI živi osuđuju jer želim prirodan porod uključujući i mamu i MM-a jer je njemu njegova mama rekla da je epiduralna najbolje riješenje. Uglavnom, hospitalizirali su me dva dana u Vinogradskoj zbog nekih pretraga (iako sam ih mogla napraviti i ambulantno) i sa mnom u sobi još dvije cure u sobi koje su isto tako došle na kontrolu pa su ih ostavili. Ali njih dvije u 38.-om tjednu, dođu im testovi sve ok, ali kako su u visokoj trudnoći odluče im inducirat porod jer što će ih sada slati 20 dana doma, a ionako im nije gužva  :Shock: ??? Ja u šoku, pokušavam im reći da za to nema potrebe, jer su zdrave i one i bebe, ali me uopće ne slušaju. Rasprava o epiduralnoj - uopće nisu ni gledale za i protiv, nego kaže cura da je doslovno brojala tko joj je više savjeta dao za i protiv i prevagnuli su ovi za  :Rolling Eyes:  Ne mogu vjerovati da uz toliku dostupnost informacija rodilje uopće ne istražuju nego slušaju priče susjeda, frendica i u krajnju ruku liječnika koji im savjetuju indukciju jer im u ponedjeljak nije gužva  :Shock:

----------


## puntica

> Ja tek čekam prvog bebača, a na Rodi "visim" jer sam se pronašla u stavovima vezanima za porod, dojenje i ostalo... Vezano za porod me SVI živi osuđuju jer želim prirodan porod uključujući i mamu i MM-a jer je njemu njegova mama rekla da je epiduralna najbolje riješenje. Uglavnom, hospitalizirali su me dva dana u Vinogradskoj zbog nekih pretraga (iako sam ih mogla napraviti i ambulantno) i sa mnom u sobi još dvije cure u sobi koje su isto tako došle na kontrolu pa su ih ostavili. Ali njih dvije u 38.-om tjednu, dođu im testovi sve ok, ali kako su u visokoj trudnoći odluče im inducirat porod jer što će ih sada slati 20 dana doma, a ionako im nije gužva ??? Ja u šoku, pokušavam im reći da za to nema potrebe, jer su zdrave i one i bebe, ali me uopće ne slušaju. Rasprava o epiduralnoj - uopće nisu ni gledale za i protiv, nego kaže cura da je doslovno brojala tko joj je više savjeta dao za i protiv i prevagnuli su ovi za  Ne mogu vjerovati da uz toliku dostupnost informacija rodilje uopće ne istražuju nego slušaju priče susjeda, frendica i u krajnju ruku liječnika koji im savjetuju indukciju jer im u ponedjeljak nije gužva


kad me neka od prijateljica pita jesam li rodila uz epiduralnu i ja kažem ne, onda me onako pogledaju ko zadnju jadnicu, vidi se da im je skroz žao
pa me potapšaju po ramenu i kažu: nadam se da ćeš idući put imati više sreće!?  :Laughing: 

jedva čekam idući put pa da vidim hoću li stvarno imati više sreće  :Cool:

----------


## mimi 25

Iskreno, ja uopce ne vidim sto je toliko ekstremno u iskljucivom dojenju, autosjedalici, prirodnom porodu, nosenju bebe i sl.
Zar to sve skupa nije nekako prirodno i logicno, a ne ekstremno? I zasto onda udrugu i forumasice nazivaju ekstremnima u svojim stavovima?
Uvijek se pokusam staviti u poziciju "onoga drugoga" i nekako razumjeti, ali kada se radi o tome da netko odbija ovo gore navedeno i naziva to ekstremnim, ne mogu, stvarno ne mogu razumjeti...........
Ali, trudim se ne osudjivati. Mislim da svaki roditelj misli da radi najbolje za svoje dijete, jer, zar je moguce da ijedan roditelj zna da moze bolje, a ne zeli.....

----------


## mamma Juanita

> i mene je dr na prvom porodu pitao jesam li ja neka Roda??
> i često mi se događa u razgovoru, kad iznosim neke svoje staove...da mi baš upute to pitanje....
> ili konstataciju....ma ti si sigurno Roda...


može se ovo doživjeti i kao kompliment, jel,
Roda si jer nešto pitaš, znaš  :Wink:

----------


## blackberry

Rivendell....ja to ne bi komentirala  :Sad: 

puntica...nadam se da ćeš idući put imati više sreće  :Grin: 

mimi 25 .... i ja se uvijek trudim razumijeti i ne osuđivati. a najčešće i je tako. osuđuje ona druga strana...jel...

mama J..... ma ja to zaista ne shvaćam više kao uvredu...nakon što sam prevazišla onaj dio gdje mi se ego buni da Roda o svemu misli umjesto mene  :Grin: ...
nego, čak se i ponosim da...jer, činjenica je da je o nekim stvarima trebalo progovoriti i da je neke stvari potrebno mijenjati. kako je ljudima najčešće potreban nekakav uzor...pa neka tako bude...radije biram da sam Roda nego neRoda.

----------


## blackberry

a onima kojima sam predmet poruge....takvi me ionako ne interesiraju

----------


## Cubana

Ja cak i vidim gdje se naziru ekstremi, ali to je forum. Ima nas svakakvih. Pa i ekstremnih.

----------


## Bubilo Bubich

> ...radije biram da sam Roda nego neRoda.


 :Very Happy:  I ja sam Roda, i ja sam Roda!

Evo opet mene s dugim postom...

Mislim da nas puno ovdje prođe tu evoluciju "Idem prijateljima i poznanicima reći SVE što sam naučila na Rodi nek i oni sve
 znaju --> Ne razgovaram više s prijateljima i poznanicima i svi su mi rekli da sam član sekte --> Radim najbolje što znam i umijem (pisali po Rodi o tome ili ne) i ne govorim više nikome ništa o dojenju, dohrani, sjedalicama i bilo čemu drugom osim ako me sam ne pita  :Grin: .

Roditeljstvo i sve oko toga je strašno osjetljiva tema i mislim da se svako nađe pogođen i najmanjom sitnicom koju mu netko drugi želi "predložiti / savjetovati" oko njegovog djeteta. Znam kako meni digne živac kad me neko pita "A još ne daješ vodu/sol/špek i još uvijek daješ sisu" pa vjerujem da isto tako nekog živcira "Već si dala vodu/sol/špek/meso/smoki, okrenula si ga u sjedalici... i sl." 

Imam frendicu kojoj sam nosila Rodin kljun i stalno govorila da ne daje bebi staroj deset dana poslije svakog podoja čaj i koja se strašno ljutila na to jer "je vruće i dijete joj je žedno". A onda je par mjeseci kasnije ona mene samo tako oprala jer sam svojem dala naranču mjesec dana prije nego piše u tablici, i da šta je meni, da to ne smijem! Dakle, imam nas svakakvih, i svakome je nešto drugo "strašno"... onaj primjer s početka s mesom od 5. mjeseca... pa znamo svi da će i mnogi pedijatri reći da može.

Nedavno sam dobroj frendici u 7. mjesecu trudnoće pokušavala u 2-3 navrata reći da ima na portalu nekih tekstova o dojenju i jel hoće da joj nešto kažem o tome. 2x mi je rekla da nije još razmišljala o tome, a 3. put mi je rekla da sam naporna i da li dobivam honorar od Rode za svaku trudnicu koju nagovorim na dojenje.  :Laughing:  A dobre smo si.

Tako da sam na vlastitoj koži iskusila ovo da sam naporna Roda. Osim toga, na forumu stvarno ima primjera da netko skoči na nekoga: "Što??? Dala si bebi 3 kapi vode, 2 zrna šećera i stavila si je u AS u smjeru vožnje??!! Ti nisi normalna!!! Pa znaš da se to ne smije, daj se informiraj malo!" 
Onda dođe neki admin pa kaže - "ajmo, cool, tolerancija, nenasilje".

Ma ja mislim da je ekipa ovdje super i da smo svi mi Rode. Pa i oni koji dođu samo pročitati neki post, naći neki savjet, a nikad nisu pisali. I oni su Rode.  :Smile: 

A ovo za druge ljude... mislim da svima treba neko vrijeme da se othrvamo tome da dijelimo savjete koje nas nisu tražili ili ne žele ih čuti, i da se prestanemo živcirati jer netko radi nešto drugačije... i da nam treba neko vrijeme da stanemo, pogledamo svijet u oči i kažemo: "Da, i ja sam Roda".  :Smile:

----------


## 2xmama

> Nije mi jasno kako se cura od 28 godina u danasnje vrijeme kada su sve informacije i vise nego dostupne ne informira o necemu sto je vazno za njeno dijete?


imam ja jednu od 29 koja je samnom proživjela moju trudnoću, porod, platnene, isključivo dojenje 6 mj, tablicu nadohrane.... Još dok je planirala trudnoću govorila je da jedva čeka da i ona tako. Ja joj, nadobudno, donesem brošurice...porod, dojenje, platnene...
da ne dužim...naravno da je trudnoću prosjedila doma jer je to taaaakoooo teško (trudnoća je bila u savršenom redu), čim je rodila.."nemam dosta mlijeka", pa žicala sestre da nahrane bebu da se ona naspava, pa bočica(na savjet patronažne)....ne može beba u AS, to joj je neudobno.."stalno plače, vidi kako je sfrkana"... Za poklon si je poželjela viper i hodalicu!!!!

I samoj sebi govorim da nemam pravo osuđivati, ne komentiram (iako biiiiiii) ali kako zna moj stav i bez mojih komentara me izbjegava i otvoreno mi laže  :Sad:  )

Znam da prati forum, pročitala je hrpe svega (dok sam joj još slala linkove), ne mogu reći da ne zna. 
A isto tako znam da misli da radi najbolje za svoju bebu.

Samo mi nije jasno što je to ljudima dovoljan razlog da nešto prihvate ili ne prihvate? Vidim da veliku težinu ima što kaže patronažna ili doktorica. OK, ali prva je totalno zastarjela (mislim-njene metode i savjeti), za drugu ne znam.

Ali malo zdrave pameti....HALOOOO

----------


## nahla

> Ja cak i vidim gdje se naziru ekstremi, ali to je forum. Ima nas svakakvih. Pa i ekstremnih.


pa da. a ja ne ulazim u rasprave sa extremima, osim ako mene neko ne bocne. :Cool:

----------


## Lotta

Bubilo Bubich   x

 :Smile:

----------


## flopica

meni je zapravo smiješna ta konstatacija da je netko roda ili nije.
mislim, ja to uopće ne percipiram tako da sam igdje opredijeljena
ili da na to nemam pravo.
roditelj sam koji pokušava činiti najbolje za svoje dijete
u odgoju u prehrani u njenoj sigurnosti itd da ne nabrajam dalje.
niti sve informacije s ovog foruma uzimam zdravo za gotovo
već filtriram ono što smatram da je za nas najbolje

inače mi  trpanje ljudi u bilo kakve ladice smeta,
a vezano za udrugu jako mi je drago da postoji
i smatram da su pokrenuli mnoge dobre i pozitivne stvari

e sad, vezano za poznanike i okolinu koja odgaja djecu 
onako kako ja osobno smatram da je pogrešno
što reći...
šutim, iako na neke situacije teškom mukom, maltene jezik pregrizem
da ne bi progovorila. jedno sam vrijeme mislila da možda neki ljudi
jednostavno ne znaju gdje bi mogli pronaći informacije pa nešto saznati i naučiti
pa sam ih navela.
ali džaba, zapravo sad mislim da sam ja glupa bila, jer svatko ima računalo danas,
ili knjižnicu makar. ali ne žele svi saznati, a još manje primjeniti.
jer nekome je hodalica izvrsna za 6. mjesečno dijete iako zna što stručnjaci 
kažu o tome, ali hebiga, hodalica zabavi na pola sata,
pa si miran za popit kavu i zapalit ćiku.
ker, ko bi čekao recimo pola sata da dijete zaspe...

e jesam ga odužila al morala sam, predugo ovo nosim u sebi!  :Laughing:

----------


## pčelica_maja_23

ja ovdje nemam prijatelja pa nitko ne reagira nikako. tj. ovi sa posla reagiraju normalno jer su i sami tolerantni i "čudni" ali na porodiljnom u novom gradu baš i nemaš prijatelja... što je dobro jer bi se samo svadila sa njima svima koji misle drugačije. u ovom zadnjem tromjesečju hormoni mi rade ko ludi, samo bi se svadila, plakala, mazila, smijala. sve neki ekstremi. do sad sam bila ko bubica-sad sam trudnicaaaaaaaa

----------

